# The........... Gggrrrrr I wasn't finished Driveler #65



## Keebs (Apr 9, 2013)

to the mod that messed up my "PERFECT" reply to Chief!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2013)

They did get a little trigger happy........


Anyway; I had Zaxby's fo runch


----------



## Keebs (Apr 9, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> They did get a little trigger happy........
> 
> 
> Anyway; I had Zaxby's fo runch


 I love Zaxby's!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> to the mod that messed up my "PERFECT" reply to Chief!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 9, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>


 so instead of calling me a hen, you gonna call me an 'ol bitty?!?!?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 9, 2013)

Hey erybody!
All fresh and new in hea.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> so instead of calling me a hen, you gonna call me an 'ol bitty?!?!?




 That ain't all I'mon call ya!!..... 





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey erybody!
> All fresh and new in hea.



Well well well


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 9, 2013)

Headed to the plantation for 3 days of bass fishing, hog and turkey hunting !!  


Welcome home Chief !!!  My truck is LOADED down with beer, likker, groceries, guns and da MONSTA 4 wheeler !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 9, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> That ain't all I'mon call ya!!.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Headed to the plantation for 3 days of bass fishing, hog and turkey hunting !!
> 
> 
> Welcome home Chief !!!  My truck is LOADED down with beer, likker, groceries, guns and da MONSTA 4 wheeler !!



Have you self a good time!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Headed to the plantation for 3 days of bass fishing, hog and turkey hunting !!
> 
> 
> Welcome home Chief !!!  My truck is LOADED down with beer, likker, groceries, guns and da MONSTA 4 wheeler !!



Thanks, Doc!!! Sounds like a BLAST.........Good luck!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 9, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Headed to the plantation for 3 days of bass fishing, hog and turkey hunting !!
> 
> 
> Welcome home Chief !!!  My truck is LOADED down with beer, likker, groceries, guns and da MONSTA 4 wheeler !!



Remember Quack
You cant shoot a hen
Down in the MON


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> so instead of calling me a hen, you gonna call me an 'ol bitty?!?!?


Is that what they call em when the quit layin eggs?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 9, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Remember Quack
> You cant shoot a hen
> Down in the MON





Charlie, down here in da MON we shoot whateva, wheneva!!!  



Later folks !!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 9, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey erybody!
> All fresh and new in hea.


 For now............. you know these guys.........


Jeff C. said:


> That ain't all I'mon call ya!!.....
> 
> Well well well





Hooked On Quack said:


> Headed to the plantation for 3 days of bass fishing, hog and turkey hunting !!
> 
> Welcome home Chief !!!  My truck is LOADED down with beer, likker, groceries, guns and da MONSTA 4 wheeler !!


 have a good'un!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is that what they call em when the quit layin eggs?


mehbe


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2013)

What in the? Just called my local Enterprise Rent-A-Car, along with 2 other branches, and they are all sold out of Vans and SUV's because of the hail storm week before last, plus spring break and the Master's 

I guess I'm going to have to try the airport


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 9, 2013)

Hey Brand new up in here . up in here. Wife cooked Mashed taters, strang beans with Ky dawg ham in it, corn on the cob, and chicken tenders with Franks hot sauce. I do love when the ole lady is off work


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> For now............. you know these guys.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So does this mean I can call you O.B. for short?


----------



## Bitteroot (Apr 9, 2013)

grrrrr.... I'm finished......


----------



## Keebs (Apr 9, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So does this mean I can call you O.B. for short?


come on down this weekend & try, we'll see........... 


Bitteroot said:


> grrrrr.... I'm finished......


 you said that the last time too!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> come on down this weekend & try, we'll see...........


The kids got a game, remember.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 9, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The kids got a game, remember.


 It don't last all freakin day, does it?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> come on down this weekend & try, we'll see...........
> 
> you said that the last time too!


That sounds like a "cross this line" kind of threat


Miguel Cervantes said:


> The kids got a game, remember.



Chicken


----------



## Keebs (Apr 9, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> That sounds like a "cross this line" kind of threat
> 
> 
> Chicken


aaaaannnd I'm still waiting...............


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 9, 2013)

86 degrees is entirely too hot. 

I ain't in a pool and I ain't at the beach.

86 degrees is entirely too hot.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 9, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> 86 degrees is entirely too hot.
> 
> I ain't in a pool and I ain't at the beach.
> 
> 86 degrees is entirely too hot.


 I know............ shorts & the a/c blasting!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I know............ shorts & the a/c blasting!



Wish I could wear shorts to work


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I know............ shorts & the a/c blasting!



I figured there was no gettin around it this year... or any other year.  

I swear I'm gonna go buy me a kiddie pool from Walmart and lay out and get me some sun if nothing else.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 9, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I figured there was no gettin around it this year... or any other year.
> 
> I swear I'm gonna go buy me a kiddie pool from Walmart and lay out and get me some sun if nothing else.




Closing up shop & headed outta heah!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 9, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Wish I could wear shorts to work


shave your legs & see if they'll let you!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 9, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Wish I could wear shorts to work


Bet your coworkers glad you cant



turtlebug said:


> I figured there was no gettin around it this year... or any other year.
> 
> I swear I'm gonna go buy me a kiddie pool from Walmart and lay out and get me some sun if nothing else.


Pics please



Keebs said:


> Closing up shop & headed outta heah!



Lets go


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> It don't last all freakin day, does it?


it starts at 2pm on the north side of atlanta. guesd where I'm not going after the game


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 9, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> it starts at 2pm on the north side of atlanta. guesd where I'm not going after the game



MLK to see the site of the proposed new stadium?


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 9, 2013)

Last login for Wobbert-Woo!  was at 10:30 today. 

He hasn't replied to any texts.  Just a little worried about him. 


I hope he's okay and hasn't run off with the hospital cafeteria lady that fixes his gluten free food for him.  

Bubbette is gonna be maaaaaaaaaaaaadddd!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 9, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Last login for Wobbert-Woo!  was at 10:30 today.
> 
> He hasn't replied to any texts.  Just a little worried about him.
> 
> ...




 When i got up at 0515 this morning, i really had no idea what the fickle finger of fate had in store for me. Just got home from work. I had to do WAY too much thinking today and y'all know how much i hate that.
Gonna eat a can of devilled ham with tater chips, and a handful of gluten free oreo's. Then i got to get up and do it all over again in the morning. 
I am so ready to be turkey hunting....


----------



## JHannah92 (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm a gonna post in one of these here driveler threads one day.


_Posted from  Gon.com  App  for  Android_


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 10, 2013)

JHannah92 said:


> I'm a gonna post in one of these here driveler threads one day.
> 
> 
> _Posted from  Gon.com  App  for  Android_



Don't do it....you will be addicted!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 10, 2013)

Morning kids....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 10, 2013)

black coffee beat the white screen this morning    Whooottt!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 10, 2013)

morning blood


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 10, 2013)

Ugh!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 10, 2013)

Good Morning and Happy Hump Day to you fellow drivelers that obviously stayed awake most of the night !!!

It is time to get HUMPING and fight for Truth, Justice, and the American Way. But first, we need to drink some of Gobblin's fresh brewed coffee to help us along.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 10, 2013)

Mornin ya'll.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 10, 2013)

Hey folks


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Da Possum (Apr 10, 2013)

stringmusic said:


>



Something da matter little fella?


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 10, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Something da matter little fella?



I didn't know what was going on there fo' a second.


BTW, do they allow teal colored tank tops at da Masta's?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 10, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I didn't know what was going on there fo' a second.
> 
> 
> BTW, do they allow teal colored tank tops at da Masta's?



Not only do they allow it; but it's strongly encouraged


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 10, 2013)

Whew, I gotta stay away from all these HB###, Proposed hunting regulations, You're killing too many does and Florida Hunter threads.  

I need to find something constructive to do today... like call my boss and tell her how bad I need some hours.


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 10, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Not only do they allow it; but it's strongly encouraged



Great, you should have no trouble finding me at da gate Friday.


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 10, 2013)

and I wasn't even tryin'


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 10, 2013)

way to go Strang; I be proud fo ya


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 10, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> way to go Strang; I be proud fo ya



Wasn't even tryin' neither.


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 10, 2013)

We got bad thundastorms coming tomorrow night 


man I hate'em, I stay skeered the whole time. 

Spring and summer are the worst times of the year, it's hot, one of dem tornaders will get'cha, and it's hot.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 10, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> We got bad thundastorms coming tomorrow night
> 
> 
> man I hate'em, I stay skeered the whole time.
> ...



Awww it'll be ok lil fella! Just turn up the Beva music & you'll be fine!


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 10, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Awww it'll be ok lil fella! Just turn up the Beva music & you'll be fine!



That's the only thing that keeps me from cryin'.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2013)

Moanin kids!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> it starts at 2pm on the north side of atlanta. guesd where I'm not going after the game


.............. ya gotta give me an *E* for effort in trying to tempt you!


Crickett said:


> Awww it'll be ok lil fella! Just turn up the Beva music & you'll be fine!




ok, part of payroll done, now on to the next part............ MORNING!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 10, 2013)

Keebs said:


> .............. ya gotta give me an *E* for effort in trying to tempt you!
> 
> 
> 
> ok, part of payroll done, now on to the next part............ MORNING!!!!!!!!!!



Slip a check in there for me.... consulting fees.  

Or something like that.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Slip a check in there for me.... consulting fees.
> 
> Or something like that.


 just submitted it, but I'm counting concession money, want me to spot ya a $10??


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2013)

Keebs said:


> just submitted it, but I'm counting concession money, want me to spot ya a $10??



UHH....EXCUSE ME!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 10, 2013)

Keebs said:


> just submitted it, but I'm counting concession money, want me to spot ya a $10??



Girl, I wouldn't turn down a 20 oz Diet Coke at this point.    

Can I get some nachos with that?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Girl, I wouldn't turn down a 20 oz Diet Coke at this point.
> 
> Can I get some nachos with that?



Uown biggie siiz dat?.....I'ont som!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 10, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Uown biggie siiz dat?.....I'ont som!



How sad is it that I completely understood that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> How sad is it that I completely understood that.





Bout the same as me sayin it!!

Tella we'onta own bofawda!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 10, 2013)

For Strang...


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> UHH....EXCUSE ME!!!


wwhhhaaa?????? you know I gotz u covered!


turtlebug said:


> Girl, I wouldn't turn down a 20 oz Diet Coke at this point.
> 
> Can I get some nachos with that?


sure, popcorn? chicken tenders & fries? Italian Ice??


Jeff C. said:


> Uown biggie siiz dat?.....I'ont som!





turtlebug said:


> How sad is it that I completely understood that.





turtlebug said:


> For Strang...


 that's just soooooo............... PERFECT!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 10, 2013)

I love me some nacho's


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 10, 2013)

Keebs said:


> that's just soooooo............... PERFECT!



Actually, I prefer him in his more natural state.


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 10, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> For Strang...





Keebs said:


> wwhhhaaa?????? you know I gotz u covered!
> 
> sure, popcorn? chicken tenders & fries? Italian Ice??
> 
> ...





Dat ain't what da beva looks like.


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 10, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Actually, I prefer him in his more natural state.



Whoot!! das a good lookin lady


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 10, 2013)

You know what stanks, when yo dog chews on da arm of my folks' couch and I gotta pay $225 to get it fixed.

Dadgummit


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 10, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> You know what stanks, when yo dog chews on da arm of my folks' couch and I gotta pay $225 to get it fixed.
> 
> Dadgummit



You could buy em a brand new one from Big Lots for that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> You know what stanks, when yo dog chews on da arm of my folks' couch and I gotta pay $225 to get it fixed.
> 
> Dadgummit



Ooooops!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 10, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Girl, I wouldn't turn down a 20 oz Diet Coke at this point.
> 
> Can I get some nachos with that?



Hmmm diet coke & nachos!  

Now I'm hungry! 



turtlebug said:


> For Strang...






turtlebug said:


> Actually, I prefer him in his more natural state.



That girl needs to do something about them eyebrows! 



stringmusic said:


> Whoot!! das a good lookin lady


I'm sure she will cuddle you during them storms tomorrow!


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 10, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> You could buy em a brand new one from Big Lots for that.





I ain't ashamed to lay on a big lots couch , but my gra'maw gave'em this couch and a matching love seat when she bought some new stuff, it's  lazy boy and it ain't bout a year or so old.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 10, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> You know what stanks, when yo dog chews on da arm of my folks' couch and I gotta pay $225 to get it fixed.
> 
> Dadgummit



Do yo Beva moves and they'll fogit alls abouts it


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 10, 2013)

Crickett said:


> That girl needs to do something about them eyebrows!


Aint nuttin' wrong wit dem eyebrows.  I like'em 




> I'm sure she will cuddle you during them storms tomorrow!


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 10, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Do yo Beva moves and they'll fogit alls abouts it



Why didn't I thank of dat 


My Beva moves always get me outta jams


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 10, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Actually, I prefer him in his more natural state.



That looks like Tbugs hair.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 10, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Why didn't I thank of dat
> 
> 
> My Beva moves always get me outta jams



He gots dem moves like Jagger.......uh I mean BEVA.
He gots dem moves like Beva.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Actually, I prefer him in his more natural state.




But he does make a prettier girl than a boy, just gotta do some shaping on them brows!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 10, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> That looks like Tbugs hair.



 

Not anymore.  

I'm back to my sunny golden blonde.


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 10, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He gots dem moves like Jagger.......uh I mean BEVA.
> He gots dem moves like Beva.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 10, 2013)

Good Lawd.  All this talk and photos of dat Beva girl while watching the drool run down the faces of a couple of "questionable" males is gonna make me lose my appetite for lunch.  

Dang, I was looking forward to going to Cheddars today and have lunch with my Georgia "German" galfriend.  At least I get great food and even a great dessert from her on every visit.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm goin back to da hip replacement thread...........stompin off!!


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 10, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Lawd.  All this talk and photos of dat Beva girl while watching the drool run down the faces of a couple of "questionable" males is gonna make me lose my appetite for lunch.
> 
> Dang, I was looking forward to going to Cheddars today and have lunch with my Georgia "German" galfriend.  At least I get great food and even a great dessert from her on every visit.



Who you talkn' bout Willis?


----------



## T.P. (Apr 10, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> You know what stanks, when yo dog chews on da arm of my folks' couch and I gotta pay $225 to get it fixed.
> 
> Dadgummit



I had a lab back in the early 90's that chewed the trailer light pigtail off the back of my old mans truck one day. Shorted something out and melted all the wires in the truck. I heard about that one for a while.


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 10, 2013)

t.p. said:


> i had a lab back in the early 90's that chewed the trailer light pigtail off the back of my old mans truck one day. Shorted something out and melted all the wires in the truck. I heard about that one for a while.



lol.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2013)

<--------------Waffles and scrambled eggs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 10, 2013)

My dog ate my homework one time.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2013)

I got nuttin...........


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 10, 2013)

who said that?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 10, 2013)

Bacon burger, fries, chips and queso from Chilis


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Bacon burger, fries, chips and queso from Chilis


Didja you use "your sisters" coupon?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 10, 2013)

Chili dog from Sonic


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Chili dog from Sonic


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 10, 2013)

Keebs said:


>



Yep; gonna need some of dat shortly


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 10, 2013)

Where has Dirt been?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 10, 2013)

guess what


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## stringmusic (Apr 10, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> guess what



you was tryin', I could tell


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>





stringmusic said:


> you was tryin', I could tell



Maybe not, but I was!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 10, 2013)

I iz home from work.
Time for a nap....


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 10, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Maybe not, but I was!!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 10, 2013)

Think I will start planting my garden, nothing else going on.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 10, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I iz home from work.
> Time for a nap....


I'm feeling kind of nappy myself.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 10, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Didja you use "your sisters" coupon?


Yes i did



Jeff C. said:


> Maybe not, but I was!!






KyDawg said:


> Think I will start planting my garden, nothing else going on.


----------



## Hankus (Apr 10, 2013)

There's a lesson in a bottle
Bar tender pour a shot
I'll have a whiskey
Cause I'll never learn



How yall is  I been tied down wit a bad case of the crud in lungs.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 10, 2013)

Hankus said:


> There's a lesson in a bottle
> Bar tender pour a shot
> I'll have a whiskey
> Cause I'll never learn
> ...



Fine, are you better now?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2013)

Hankus said:


> There's a lesson in a bottle
> Bar tender pour a shot
> I'll have a whiskey
> Cause I'll never learn
> ...


I feel it coming on me, hope to hold it off though............. you got your tent packed yet?


----------



## Hankus (Apr 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Fine, are you better now?



Bout good enough to drag to work.



Keebs said:


> I feel it coming on me, hope to hold it off though............. you got your tent packed yet?



I dunno if I'll feel up to it.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Bout good enough to drag to work.
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno if I'll feel up to it.


 you got your own home brew and IT ain't workin?!?!
srsly, hope you feel better soon!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hankus said:


> There's a lesson in a bottle
> Bar tender pour a shot
> I'll have a whiskey
> Cause I'll never learn
> ...


Tryin to stay well myself, friends and family all got the crud, and i'm poppin vitamin c like a druggie.


Keebs said:


> I feel it coming on me, hope to hold it off though............. you got your tent packed yet?


Dont let it get on ya


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 10, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> guess what



Ok, what????????


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 10, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Ok, what????????



I wasn't even trying.....


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Tryin to stay well myself, friends and family all got the crud, and i'm poppin vitamin c like a druggie.
> Dont let it get on ya


I'm medicating!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 10, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I wasn't even trying.....


 Really?



Keebs said:


> I'm medicating!!!



Me too.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 10, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I'm medicating!!!



me too. Cup of coffee.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 10, 2013)

Keebs, you ready, later ya'll


----------



## Hankus (Apr 10, 2013)

Yep


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs, you ready, later ya'll


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2013)

Hankus said:


> There's a lesson in a bottle
> Bar tender pour a shot
> I'll have a whiskey
> Cause I'll never learn
> ...





Hankus said:


> Bout good enough to drag to work.
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno if I'll feel up to it.



 I hate to hear it, Hoss!! Get well soon!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 10, 2013)

gonna be a deer cubesteak and hash browns kinda night.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> gonna be a deer cubesteak and hash browns kinda night.



Mmmmmm...sounds goooood!!

Lookin like homemade soup and grilled cheese here.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 10, 2013)

Fried chicken.  

Had a friend I used to work with get in touch with me today. He's a very knowledgeable gun nut and funny guy to be around. If we get to make it to KeebsFest Saturday, he might come with.   


BTW Wobbert-Woo!  His name is Robert Lynn and he lives in Nashville, GA so if you get a new membership request, I can vouch for him, he's legit, let him on through the pearly gates.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Fried chicken.
> 
> Had a friend I used to work with get in touch with me today. He's a very knowledgeable gun nut and funny guy to be around. If we get to make it to KeebsFest Saturday, he might come with.
> 
> ...



Heyyyyy Turtle!  I love cleanin a chicken bone bare 

Bring him on, da more da merrier!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 10, 2013)

Just stoked the fire pile that has been burning since Saturday morning.   Did I tell ya'll it was a big pile of trees from the storm damage?


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 10, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Just stoked the fire pile that has been burning since Saturday morning.   Did I tell ya'll it was a big pile of trees from the storm damage?



Good thing I read the last sentence, I was gonna ask you which thread?    



Jeffro, Robert is a hoot and a half. He likes to talk and shoot at anything that moves... or is stationary... or looks at him wrong... or doesn't look at him... 

You get the idea.  


Then again, you know us lab folks, we're a special bunch to begin with.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 10, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Fried chicken.
> 
> Had a friend I used to work with get in touch with me today. He's a very knowledgeable gun nut and funny guy to be around. If we get to make it to KeebsFest Saturday, he might come with.
> 
> ...



Only the men with red initials can approve new memberships. You better butter up Muddyfoots. 
I can't stop thinking about that gobbler track in the mud behind camp. That track was almost 5 inches from front toe to back. Do you realize how BIG a bird that has to be? 
I may have to run out there tomorrow afternoon and check trailcams for pic's. If not then Friday for sure. Either way, i can't stop thinkig about turkeys right now, so i'll be missing the Mud/Keebsfest thingy. After the last two weeks of work i need woods time.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 10, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Only the men with red initials can approve new memberships. You better butter up Muddyfoots.
> I can't stop thinking about that gobbler track in the mud behind camp. That track was almost 5 inches from front toe to back. Do you realize how BIG a bird that has to be?
> I may have to run out there tomorrow afternoon and check trailcams for pic's. If not then Friday for sure. Either way, i can't stop thinkig about turkeys right now, so i'll be missing the Mud/Keebsfest thingy. After the last two weeks of work i need woods time.




You know it's just a jake with a dead tom's foot on a stick.    


I'm just hoping my boss calls with something tomorrow or Friday or we won't be going either.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Only the men with red initials can approve new memberships. You better butter up Muddyfoots.
> I can't stop thinking about that gobbler track in the mud behind camp. That track was almost 5 inches from front toe to back. Do you realize how BIG a bird that has to be?
> I may have to run out there tomorrow afternoon and check trailcams for pic's. If not then Friday for sure. Either way, i can't stop thinkig about turkeys right now, so i'll be missing the Mud/Keebsfest thingy. After the last two weeks of work i need woods time.



I reckon I'll have to get yo hugs and kisses from Turtle then 

Sorry you won't make it, Robert. Maybe you'll bag that big boy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> You know it's just a jake with a dead tom's foot on a stick.
> 
> 
> I'm just hoping my boss calls with something tomorrow or Friday or we won't be going either.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 10, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>



I'm gonna try my best.  


Not sure if it'll be just me, me and Bait, me and Bait and Robert or just me and Robert.  

Maybe I'll just send Bait and Robert and I'll stay home and turkey hunt.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 10, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Good thing I read the last sentence, I was gonna ask you which thread?
> 
> :



Been trying to just read in the pf


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 10, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I'm gonna try my best.
> 
> 
> Not sure if it'll be just me, me and Bait, me and Bait and Robert or just me and Robert.
> ...



Plan


----------



## Hankus (Apr 10, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Plan



Having a plan is the most important part of the plan.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 10, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Having a plan is the most important part of the plan.


You been hangin around #1&#2 again?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Having a plan is the most important part of the plan.



Not necessarily.....at least in my case!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 10, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You been hangin around #1 again?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 10, 2013)

turtlebug said:


>



That's more accurate than you'll ever know.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 10, 2013)

oh lawd, deer cubed steak and hash browns may be my new favoritist meal! This is soooo good!!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 10, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's more accurate than you'll ever know.



I don't think I wanna know... now.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 10, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> oh lawd, deer cubed steak and hash browns may be my new favoritist meal! This is soooo good!!



It's not nice to talk with your mouth full.    






Would someone please block the JayBird ad with the girl in the green shirt?!?!?!  

She just reminds me of how badly I need to be on the treadmill.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 10, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> It's not nice to talk with your mouth full.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sowwy....
I got anglers warehouse, online nursing degree's, and Unjury chicken protein soup powder. eww...


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2013)

I got nothin at the moment.....give it a minute!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 10, 2013)

eVoice and online learning now. Whew... She's gone.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 10, 2013)

I got no ads, got em blocked from showin up in the first place.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 10, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I got no ads, got em blocked from showin up in the first place.



You should unblock them. You'd enjoy the Jaybird ad.     


However, having her flat tummy and perfect little booty staring me in the face is rather disheartening at this stage in my life.     


I'm fweepy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2013)

G'night y'all!!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 10, 2013)

I bet you were trying


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 11, 2013)

Thirsty Thursday has arrived and the morning quencher is available...


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 11, 2013)

Gobblin, it is "Thirsty Thursday" today and you have it going on with your 10 cupper coffee server this morning.  That is a unique one for sure.

I was a little lazy this morning and got a few extra winks.


----------



## Hankus (Apr 11, 2013)

Yep


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 11, 2013)

Nope


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I bet you were trying



Never!



gobbleinwoods said:


> Thirsty Thursday has arrived and the morning quencher is available...



Thanks! Mornin......



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Gobblin, it is "Thirsty Thursday" today and you have it going on with your 10 cupper coffee server this morning.  That is a unique one for sure.
> 
> I was a little lazy this morning and got a few extra winks.



Mornin, Mike!





Hankus said:


> Yep



Mornin.....



boneboy96 said:


> Nope



Mornin.....


Maybe!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 11, 2013)

Pouring down rain in Kentuck this morning, looks like we are going to have some rough weather today. Morning.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 11, 2013)

werd


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 11, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Pouring down rain in Kentuck this morning, looks like we are going to have some rough weather today. Morning.


We'll be gettin' it tonight. 


hdm03 said:


> werd



to ya mutha


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Pouring down rain in Kentuck this morning, looks like we are going to have some rough weather today. Morning.



Mornin.....hunker down!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2013)

Time to lock in the radar so I can tell parents "Yes/No the games are gonna be played tonight"..............
OH, It's My Friday!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Time to lock in the radar so I can tell parents "Yes/No the games are gonna be played tonight"..............
> OH, It's My Friday!!!



It's my Fridey too


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> It's my Fridey too


 yeah, but you're going to the Master's............ I'm getting ready for MudsKebofest!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Time to lock in the radar so I can tell parents "Yes/No the games are gonna be played tonight"..............
> OH, It's My Friday!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 11, 2013)

I wasn't invited to MudsKebofest!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> yeah, but you're going to the Master's............ I'm getting ready for MudsKebofest!



What is your weekend weather looking like for the fest Keebs?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I wasn't invited to MudsKebofest!


yes you were!


KyDawg said:


> What is your weekend weather looking like for the fest Keebs?


WONDERFUL!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> What is your weekend weather looking like for the fest Keebs?


It could get dicey tonight, but once it gets thru us tomorrow, it's supposed to be nice & sunny!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 11, 2013)

Just to warn y'all:
I will be hunting tomorrow afternoon and all weekend. Hopefully, my mojo will keep the skies over Keebsfest clear while i endure t'storms in Stewart County. Yes, i would do that for the people i like.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 11, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Just to warn y'all:
> I will be hunting tomorrow afternoon and all weekend. Hopefully, my mojo will keep the skies over Keebsfest clear while i endure t'storms in Stewart County. Yes, i would do that for the people i like.



How sweet of you.     


Not sure what to do with myself.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 11, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> How sweet of you.
> 
> 
> Not sure what to do with myself.



Go to the foodplot behind the side road foodplot, sit under a tree and try to coax the gobbler to pitch down and come to you.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 11, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Go to the foodplot behind the side road foodplot, sit under a tree and try to coax the gobbler to pitch down and come to you.



I think I'll go check trail cams before I get Mini-Me from school. 

Then I'll know if it's even worth my time.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Just to warn y'all:
> I will be hunting tomorrow afternoon and all weekend. Hopefully, my mojo will keep the skies over Keebsfest clear while i endure t'storms in Stewart County. Yes, i would do that for the people i like.





turtlebug said:


> How sweet of you.
> 
> 
> Not sure what to do with myself.


 LilD asked me yesterday if you were still coming, she wants you to meet Littleman!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 11, 2013)

Having a late breakfast of grits, biscuits, tarbox bacon and Keebs jelly.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Having a late breakfast of grits, biscuits, tarbox bacon and Keebs jelly.


 breakfast of a champion, fer sure!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 11, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> You should unblock them. You'd enjoy the Jaybird ad.
> 
> 
> However, having her flat tummy and perfect little booty staring me in the face is rather disheartening at this stage in my life.
> ...


I logged in and my pop up ad is the alcohol treatment center I dont get it, whats that mean?



Keebs said:


> Time to lock in the radar so I can tell parents "Yes/No the games are gonna be played tonight"..............
> OH, It's My Friday!!!


I want it to be my Friday too



hdm03 said:


> It's my Fridey too






hdm03 said:


> I wasn't invited to MudsKebofest!


Hey you want to come to Keebsmudfest??


KyDawg said:


> Having a late breakfast of grits, biscuits, tarbox bacon and Keebs jelly.


Love me some Bacon



Keebs said:


> breakfast of a champion, fer sure!



I had crackers

Mornin ya'll i got so much to do and aint near ready.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 11, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey you want to come to Keebsmudfest??



Is it in Augusta by chance?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 11, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Is it in Augusta by chance?



Its on the way


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> LilD asked me yesterday if you were still coming, she wants you to meet Littleman!



I'm waiting to see how much work Bait has to do this weekend. 

I know my buddy Robert wants to go and I wanna go. 

I'll know for sure tomorrow morning.


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 11, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I'm waiting to see how much work Bait has to do this weekend.
> 
> I know my buddy Robert wants to go and I wanna go.
> 
> I'll know for sure tomorrow morning.



Jus look at it dis way. You could go lookin for a turkey, MIGHT see one. Or you could come mudkeebfest and be one hunert percent shore that you can hang wit me ,mud, an jeffro.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 11, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Jus look at it dis way. You could go lookin for a turkey, MIGHT see one. Or you could come mudkeebfest and be one hunert percent shore that you can hang wit me ,mud, an jeffro.



I know I know. 

Just looking at the financial situation, I think we're probably gonna have to stay home. 

I sure wish we could join you guys. I was SOOOOO looking forward to it. I hadn't planned on my boss not having any work for me for two weeks though. Bait has some work to do Saturday and he can't turn down a job right now.  

I guess I'll have to be satisfied with the hopes of getting a gobbler.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 11, 2013)

Two big gobblers down at the farm.  First one flew slam across the Oconee River to meet his demise.
9 1/2 beard, inch and quarter spurs.


Second gobbler had a 10 1/2 beard and inch and half spurs.


VERY little gobbling, those guys walked over 8 miles yesterday and about the same today. 


These guys are KILLERS !!!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 11, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Two big gobblers down at the farm.  First one flew slam across the Oconee River to meet his demise.
> 9 1/2 beard, inch and quarter spurs.
> 
> 
> ...



Where da pics?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 11, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Where da pics?






Arra3 will be posting them later, my phones dead.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I'm waiting to see how much work Bait has to do this weekend.
> 
> I know my buddy Robert wants to go and I wanna go.
> 
> I'll know for sure tomorrow morning.


 i unnerstan............


Hornet22 said:


> Jus look at it dis way. You could go lookin for a turkey, MIGHT see one. Or you could come mudkeebfest and be one hunert percent shore that you can hang wit _*me ,mud, an jeffro*_.



AHEM......... excuse me!??!?!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 11, 2013)

Where'd erybody go ???   I gotz no one to play wit ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Where'd erybody go ???   I gotz no one to play wit ???



Here I'm iz, Bigboy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> i unnerstan............
> 
> 
> AHEM......... excuse me!??!?!



Probably got somethin to do wit dem 30 anniversary's....he forgot da Jag too!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Jus look at it dis way. You could go lookin for a turkey, MIGHT see one. Or you could come mudkeebfest and be one hunert percent shore that you can hang wit me ,mud, an jeffro.


Looks like its just gonna be us, brang your oyster shucker cause we gonna have plenty for us


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2013)

Gotta go cut some more grass before dis rain gets here. Can't even pickup rental til noon tomorrow @ the airport, gotta travel Sunday evenin. 

 <----------Ham sammich!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hope this rain holds off so i can get loaded this afternoon


----------



## T.P. (Apr 11, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hope this rain holds off so i can get loaded this afternoon



You can't drank when it's raining?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Where'd erybody go ???   I gotz no one to play wit ???





Jeff C. said:


> Here I'm iz, Bigboy!


 beat me to it.......  share?


Jeff C. said:


> Probably got somethin to do wit dem 30 anniversary's....he forgot da Jag too!


 must be!


mudracing101 said:


> Looks like its just gonna be us, brang your oyster shucker cause we gonna have plenty for us


 I'ma gonna try another sauce for dem oysters too!! If I don't forget to pick up what I need!


Jeff C. said:


> Gotta go cut some more grass before dis rain gets here. Can't even pickup rental til noon tomorrow @ the airport, gotta travel Sunday evenin.
> 
> <----------Ham sammich!


 pack light & get on down here!


mudracing101 said:


> Hope this rain holds off so i can _*get loaded this afternoon*_


uuuhhh....................... read post below...........


T.P. said:


> You can't drank when it's raining?


 gawd I'm slow today, you beat me to that one!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 11, 2013)

Afternoon


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hey folks!

Today's my Thursday.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon


 HIya!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey folks!
> 
> Today's my Thursday.


 It's my Friday, but at least I'll see you on YOUR Friday!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> HIya!
> 
> It's my Friday, but at least I'll see you on YOUR Friday!



yep. yep. 
I am gettin off early tomorrow.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> yep. yep.
> I am gettin off early tomorrow.


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 11, 2013)

turtlebug said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by Hornet22
> 
> ...



Jrs gotta have him some "aunt" tbug shugar so uz gotz ta go!!!


_Posted  from Gon.com  App for Android_


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 11, 2013)




----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 11, 2013)

On another note ill probably be exhausted by the time we get there, headin to kittys flea market over in albany first thing sat morning, before headin out to.the 'fest!! 


_Posted from Gon.com  App  for Android_


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 11, 2013)

hdm03 said:


>






Were you trying ???



Flooding here . . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 11, 2013)

T.P. said:


> You can't drank when it's raining?


Thats when i do my best


Keebs said:


> beat me to it.......  share?
> 
> must be!
> 
> ...


All i need is some hotsauce , i dont need a fancy sauce to eat oysters.


KyDawg said:


> Afternoon





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey folks!
> 
> Today's my Thursday.


My Thursday too, Tell Chris i seen them Thirty yr old pics and he was Hawt back then, he'll know what ya mean.



hdm03 said:


>



Was you tryin???????????????????????


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 11, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Were you trying ???
> 
> 
> 
> Flooding here . . .



Nope; it just happened all by itself


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 11, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Nope; it just happened all by itself






You're just talented like that.  Strangy and Mud are gonna be mad.


Are you da Bevas dayday ???


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> On another note ill probably be exhausted by the time we get there, headin to kittys flea market over in albany first thing sat morning, before headin out to.the 'fest!!
> 
> 
> _Posted from Gon.com  App  for Android_


 I thought ya'll were going to Cordele?  Talking 'bout going way around............


mudracing101 said:


> All i need is some hotsauce , i dont need a fancy sauce to eat oysters.


I know, but I like sumthin "different" er'y now & then, tyvm!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 11, 2013)

I would respectfully request yall refrain from all references to raw oysters. Cause I wont get none of them.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I would respectfully request yall refrain from all references to raw oysters. Cause I wont get none of them.


 oysters..........oysters.........oysters............oysters.........oysters......


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> oysters..........oysters.........oysters............oysters.........oysters......



cruel.......mean.....cruel......mean.......cruel......mean


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> oysters..........oysters.........oysters............oysters.........oysters......



Hey Keebs


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> cruel.......mean.....cruel......mean.......cruel......mean


 nawww, just rubbing it in.............


mudracing101 said:


> Hey Keebs


Hey Mud.........


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> nawww, just rubbing it in.............
> 
> Hey Mud.........



Bringin OYSTERS


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Bringin OYSTERS


 I LOVE *OYSTERS!!!!*


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 11, 2013)

I wish I could borrow Quack's airplane.


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 11, 2013)

Keebs said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by lilD1188
> 
> ...



Nope not sat, atleast i dont think, i think thats been moved to sunday! But id rather go to kittys n see what kinda goodies i can find!


_Posted from  Gon.com  App for  Android_


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 11, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> Jrs gotta have him some "aunt" tbug shugar so uz gotz ta go!!!
> 
> 
> _Posted  from Gon.com  App for Android_



Looks like I might actually have some hours to work in Douglas next week. 

If it's at lest three, then I might can swing it. 

Will know for sure tomorrow.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I LOVE *OYSTERS!!!!*



Called and confirmed order, they said bring atleast a 100qt cooler they got lots of OYSTERS


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 11, 2013)

turtlebug said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by lilD1188
> 
> ...



Lil fingers and toes crossed!!!


_Posted  from  Gon.com App for Android_


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 11, 2013)

Surely yall have other things to discuss. Like the weather.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 11, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Called and confirmed order, they said bring atleast a 100qt cooler they got lots of OYSTERS



H22 is bring da Weber so we can those some of those OYSTERS on da grill.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 11, 2013)

Did someone say raw oysters?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 11, 2013)

Did not expect that out of mrs. Hornet.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 11, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Did someone say raw oysters?



I am going for a nice walk in the rain and then take a cold shower.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 11, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Did not expect that out of mrs. Hornet.













Be careful in the rain.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I wish I could borrow Quack's airplane.





lilD1188 said:


> Nope not sat, atleast i dont think, i think thats been moved to sunday! But id rather go to kittys n see what kinda goodies i can find!
> 
> 
> _Posted from  Gon.com  App for  Android_





turtlebug said:


> Looks like I might actually have some hours to work in Douglas next week.
> 
> If it's at lest three, then I might can swing it.
> 
> Will know for sure tomorrow.





mudracing101 said:


> Called and confirmed order, they said bring atleast a 100qt cooler they got lots of OYSTERS


YEAH!!! Plenty of OYSTERS!!!


KyDawg said:


> Surely yall have other things to discuss. Like the weather.


 sure, it's nice we're having perfect weather for OYSTERS!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 is bring da Weber so we can those some of those OYSTERS on da grill.


Oh man, J makes an AWSOME sauce stuff for when they's on the grill!!!


hdm03 said:


> Did someone say raw oysters?


 did you hear RAW OYSTERS way over there?!?!?


KyDawg said:


> Did not expect that out of mrs. Hornet.





KyDawg said:


> I am going for a nice walk in the rain and then take a cold shower.


aaawww c'mon, Pops................


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 11, 2013)

KyDawg said:
			
		

> Surely yall have other things to discuss. Like the weather.



Its cloudy!! Was floodin but it stopped!!!


_Posted  from Gon.com  App  for  Android_


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 11, 2013)




----------



## KyDawg (Apr 11, 2013)

hdm03 said:


>



Wrong in so many ways. Bye


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 11, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Wrong in so many ways. Bye



Where ya going little fella?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 11, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Surely yall have other things to discuss. Like the weather.


Perfect weather for Raw oysters



mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 is bring da Weber so we can those some of those OYSTERS on da grill.






hdm03 said:


> Did someone say raw oysters?


 Was gonna keep this as a surpise but just got a call, The Beva is gonna make it, seems like he likes 
OYSTERS too


Keebs said:


> YEAH!!! Plenty of OYSTERS!!!
> 
> sure, it's nice we're having perfect weather for OYSTERS!!
> 
> ...



Beat me to it.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 11, 2013)

Y'all gonna keep talkin about these elephant boogers and I sure ain't gonna show up.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Y'all gonna keep talkin about these elephant boogers and I sure ain't gonna show up.


 they'll mostly get gone thru Friday night, no worries for you come Saturday!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> they'll mostly get gone thru Friday night, no worries for you come Saturday!



Good deal. About five years ago, I sat right next to Wobbert-Woo!  as he shucked and ate a bunch. 

That's my limit of oyster exposure for this decade.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Good deal. About five years ago, I sat right next to Wobbert-Woo!  as he shucked and ate a bunch.
> 
> That's my limit of oyster exposure for this decade.


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 11, 2013)

turtlebug said:
			
		

> Y'all gonna keep talkin about these elephant boogers and I sure ain't gonna show up.



Ya uh u iz jr says so! 


_Posted from Gon.com App  for  Android_


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2013)

Did somebody say OYSTERS?


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 11, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> Ya uh u iz jr says so!
> 
> 
> _Posted from Gon.com App  for  Android_


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Did somebody say OYSTERS?


 You heard about the OYSTERS Tooooo????


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 11, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Y'all gonna keep talkin about these elephant boogers and I sure ain't gonna show up.


They goods



Keebs said:


> they'll mostly get gone thru Friday night, no worries for you come Saturday!


Nope, Hope i got enuff for Friday and Sat. night



Jeff C. said:


> Did somebody say OYSTERS?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2013)

Just barely got the grass cut before da rain.

I'mon make a cocktail sauce for da OYSTERS?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> They goods
> 
> Nope, Hope i got enuff for Friday and Sat. night





Started gettin my stuff together.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 11, 2013)

There seems to be a lot of buzz about these OYSTERS


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 11, 2013)

Keebs , lets go, got to start packin for the rain gets here, Later ya'll


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Just barely got the grass cut before da rain.
> 
> I'mon make a cocktail sauce for da OYSTERS?





Jeff C. said:


> Started gettin my stuff together.





mudracing101 said:


> Keebs , lets go, got to start packin for the rain gets here, Later ya'll


 I'm with ya, got to hit the grocery store after work!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> There seems to be a lot of buzz about these OYSTERS



Always a pre-oyster buzz!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 11, 2013)

I think I ran over Baron Von Poopiehead's widdle paw today.  

It's not broken or smooshed but he is limping. 

I gave the warning honk when I left.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I think I ran over Baron Von Poopiehead's widdle paw today.
> 
> It's not broken or smooshed but he is limping.
> 
> I gave the warning honk when I left.


I thought I heard a warning honk today, but it was just my wife blowing the pollen out of her nose.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I thought I heard a warning honk today, but it was just my wife blowing the pollen out of her nose.



You being mean to Marie.    



There's always one or two that won't get out from under the car. Baron is NOT usually one of those, he likes to get in or on top of the car and ride down the driveway. 

I always give a warning honk and SLOWLY EASE back to give them time to move. I saw him come out from under the car but I was barely moving.  

It doesn't "LOOK" damaged but he sure is upset with me about something. 

I loves my Baron Von Poopiehead.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 11, 2013)

Where's Pookie ???


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Where's Pookie ???



Well..... looky here.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 11, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well..... looky here.






Hiya gal friend !!!




And I wasn't even trying . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Where's Pookie ???



I was over at Nicodemus's house getting my favorite Bama knife sharpened. All them hog hides got it dull and i need a sharp knife to clean a turkey with. Just got a good feelin' about this weekend.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 11, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I was over at Nicodemus's house getting my favorite Bama knife sharpened. All them hog hides got it dull and i need a sharp knife to clean a turkey with. Just got a good feelin' about this weekend.



Your favorite Bama knife.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 11, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Your favorite Bama knife.



Yes, ma'am.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 11, 2013)

I went to IGA and got me some canned oysters. So there.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya gal friend !!!
> 
> 
> Hiya
> ...





KyDawg said:


> I went to IGA and got me some canned oysters. So there.



That don't count.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 11, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That don't count.



Better than listen to yall talk about em.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 11, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I went to IGA and got me some canned oysters. So there.



Yeah, that'll show 'em!! 












try not to gag too much eating them canned oysters.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 11, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Yeah, that'll show 'em!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know how to get back at MY tormentors rh.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I know how to get back at MY tormentors rh.



If you'd a told me, I would have brought you some half shells to put'em in.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 11, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I was over at Nicodemus's house getting my favorite Bama knife sharpened. All them hog hides got it dull and i need a sharp knife to clean a turkey with. Just got a good feelin' about this weekend.



I hope that good feelin' works out for us all. Last weekend was a comedy of errors combined with some boneheaded moves on the part of some club members. 

This weekend will be magic.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 11, 2013)

I actually went to a reaturant in Daytona Beach one time and ordered Oysters on the half shell and you could tell the shells had been through the dishwasher several times.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 11, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I actually went to a reaturant in Daytona Beach one time and ordered Oysters on the half shell and you could tell the shells had been through the dishwasher several times.



That's what you get for going to Daytona.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 11, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's what you get for going to Daytona.



I used to like NASCAR, when I wore a younger man's clothes.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 11, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I actually went to a reaturant in Daytona Beach one time and ordered Oysters on the half shell and you could tell the shells had been through the dishwasher several times.


Eddie Teaches Raw Oyster Bar on St. George Island  has  the best Appalachicola bay oysters!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2013)

That brings up an interesting point to ponder. If a lazy man wanted steamed Sea Lugies, could he just pile them in the dishwasher and run them through a cycle without the soap? I mean, hot water and heat dry cycle oughta just about do it.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That brings up an interesting point to ponder. If a lazy man wanted steamed Sea Lugies, could he just pile them in the dishwasher and run them through a cycle without the soap? I mean, hot water and heat dry cycle oughta just about do it.



Beats the shucks outta me.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Beats the shucks outta me.


----------



## slip (Apr 11, 2013)

Wanna go turkey hunting but i can count on one hand the number of gobbles i've heard this year and all were in places i cant go (Across property lines or across the 'everglades') ... Makes it hard to want to get up early.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 11, 2013)

You need to come up here, they give em away as door prizes.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That brings up an interesting point to ponder. If a lazy man wanted steamed Sea Lugies, could he just pile them in the dishwasher and run them through a cycle without the soap? I mean, hot water and heat dry cycle oughta just about do it.



Absolutely! I mean, if you can cook a salmon fillet in the dishwasher, oysters shouldn't be a problem!
http://www.realsimple.com/food-reci...mers-dishwasher-salmon-recipe-00000000022899/


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 11, 2013)

okay, just finished watching Swamp People and now this new show "Chasing Tails" just came on. I already hate these guys. "Deer are pests that are full of ticks and flea's. They are just giant squirrels with antlers." They are hunting in residential area's and only 3 minutes in, they are being bleeped because a family with kids is walking thru the woods and is "ruining my hunting". 
Jerks....


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, just finished watching Swamp People and now this new show "Chasing Tails" just came on. I already hate these guys. "Deer are pests that are full of ticks and flea's. They are just giant squirrels with antlers." They are hunting in residential area's and only 3 minutes in, they are being bleeped because a family with kids is walking thru the woods and is "ruining my hunting".
> Jerks....



Saw the promo for that the other night.....knew I wasn't going to watch it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 11, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Saw the promo for that the other night.....knew I wasn't going to watch it.



It is TERRIBLE!!!! These guys are complete morons and the image they are projecting is an insult to anyone who has ever sat in a deer stand.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> It is TERRIBLE!!!! These guys are complete morons and the image they are projecting is an insult to anyone who has ever sat in a deer stand.



I had to go check it out. I agree 100%


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 12, 2013)

Werkin on da night beat ....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 12, 2013)

why am I awake?


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 12, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> why am I awake?



Because you are worried about me being up all night....thanks man!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 12, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Because you are worried about me being up all night....thanks man!



yw blood

now let's knock this day out to get to the weekend


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 12, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> why am I awake?





blood on the ground said:


> Because you are worried about me being up all night....thanks man!




Sometimes, I sit and wonder about you two loosing all of that sleep.....................sometimes I just sit !!!  






gobbleinwoods said:


> yw blood
> 
> now let's knock this day out to get to the weekend




Gobblin, I must admit you have found some really great ways to severe your coffee lately.  I got an extra hour of sleep last night and I was expecting it to be storming like crazy with high winds and possibly hail and tornadic activity during the night etc BUT after only 3 drops of rain, it appears that this storm system has totally disappeared.  Guess that I need to go to the car wash this morning after all.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 12, 2013)

Praying my work day is going to be a short,sweet, noneventful day so i can leave early. The count down has begun


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 12, 2013)

Oh , happy Friday to everyone


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2013)

Mornin kids....Happy Friday!

Lots to do today!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 12, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin kids....Happy Friday!
> 
> Lots to do today!



Yep, Keebs is off , might just text her phone and make sure she's up


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Yep, Keebs is off , might just text her phone and make sure she's up



I dare ya, Jack!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 12, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Yep, Keebs is off , might just text her phone and make sure she's up





Jeff C. said:


> I dare ya, Jack!


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 12, 2013)

mudracing101 said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> 
> Yep, Keebs is off , might just text her phone and make sure she's up



U must not value ur life to much...lol


_Posted  from Gon.com  App  for  Android_


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 12, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I dare ya, Jack!



I sent her a text saying Rise and shine when i posted that. No response, might need to send another one.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I sent her a text saying Rise and shine when i posted that. No response, might need to send another one.



Let's all send several!! 

Makin some Chicken Sauce Piquant!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 12, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Let's all send several!!
> 
> Makin some Chicken Sauce Piquant!



I dare ya


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 12, 2013)

I shall pray for yalls lives..... Never wake a sleepin granmabear sheesh!!!


_Posted from  Gon.com App  for Android_


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 12, 2013)

Just picked up the OYSTERS


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 12, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Praying my work day is going to be a short,sweet, noneventful day so i can leave early. The count down has begun



One mo hour. Thank I'll go hide so if somethin happens I won't know about it


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 12, 2013)

Happy Friday Oyster heads.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 12, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> One mo hour. Thank I'll go hide so if somethin happens I won't know about it


See ya soon



KyDawg said:


> Happy Friday Oyster heads.



Hey boss, hows them oysters in a can


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 12, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> See ya soon
> 
> 
> 
> Hey boss, hows them oysters in a can



How about.....aw just forget about it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 12, 2013)

Just got the word , out of here in 30 minutes


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 12, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> How about.....aw just forget about it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 12, 2013)

Look, i wasnt even trying.  ............................ Its slow in here today.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 12, 2013)

Turkey season starts in the morning. Two friends coming up from South Ga. to hunt. Cooking Ribs on the grill. Hope they bring some oysters.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2013)

2.5 hrs just to go to the airport and back to pick up my rental 

Gotta put a few more things together and packup, then headout!

Grabbin a bite to eat.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 12, 2013)

Yall have fun! I hafta use my mudfest money for back brakes on my truck.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 12, 2013)

Im not sure if it is the night shif werk of the fakt that i am elbow deep in a case of cool ones that has me confused about what day it is but im lost as a ball in high weeds right now .....need sleep bad, drank 2anythang early...might not turnkey hunt in da mernin......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 12, 2013)

3 night work weekend for me, come onnnnnnn Monday morning !! 



Ya'll have fun at the gathering and somebody drank one for me !!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 12, 2013)

I tried to sit out there this afternoon but the heat was brutal, the birds were silent, and i had the bad luck mojo working at full power.
For the first time in my life, i hit a crow with the truck on hwy 520. I saw him, he saw me, he took off STRAIGHT AWAY from me and i nailed him with the bumper. An explosion of black feathers trailed behind me, and now i have a nice little dimple in my bumper.
Going again in the morning, but pretty depressed that i had only one turkey pic out of 350 between 4 camera's. All the rest were hogs and deer at night.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 12, 2013)

Da Poohster has arrived.    

A new driveler amongst us.  

Glad you're here Robert.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 12, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I tried to sit out there this afternoon but the heat was brutal, the birds were silent, and i had the bad luck mojo working at full power.
> For the first time in my life, i hit a crow with the truck on hwy 520. I saw him, he saw me, he took off STRAIGHT AWAY from me and i nailed him with the bumper. An explosion of black feathers trailed behind me, and no i have a nice little dimple in my bumper.
> Going again in the morning, but pretty depressed that i had only one turkey pic out of 350 between 4 camera's. All the rest were hogs and deer at night.




Explosion of feathers.   

I sowwy. We just can't help but love you.


----------



## poohster (Apr 12, 2013)

my my my...I might get emotional. thanky


----------



## poohster (Apr 12, 2013)

duz I gets ah special guest appearance fee??


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 12, 2013)

poohster said:


> my my my...I might get emotional. thanky



Yep, you're a natural driveler.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 12, 2013)

poohster said:


> duz I gets ah special guest appearance fee??



Dear Lord.   


Yeah, you can come meet rhbama3 next weekend and I'll grill you a burger.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 12, 2013)

Fishbait is torturing me with Jack Black and Gulliver's Travels.  


Wobbert-Woo!  he's home and doing absolutely NOTHING, you can call him about those leases..... please.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 12, 2013)

poohster said:


> my my my...I might get emotional. thanky


Hi Robert two_ aka poohster!  I'm Robert one_ aka pookie



poohster said:


> duz I gets ah special guest appearance fee??


No, but you might get a skillet flung at you at times. I suggest you duck.


turtlebug said:


> Dear Lord.
> 
> 
> Yeah, you can come meet rhbama3 next weekend and I'll grill you a burger.


Are you gonna grill me one too, or do i have to just sit and watch him eat? 


turtlebug said:


> Fishbait is torturing me with Jack Black and Gulliver's Travels.
> 
> 
> Wobbert-Woo!  he's home and doing absolutely NOTHING, you can call him about those leases..... please.



Gawd, that movie is awful....

Naw, i went back and looked at previous postings. They are all the same lease. Feeders, game wardens, and all the deer hunters who don't turkey hunt, but show up anyway.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 12, 2013)

Chicken gizzards and french fries for supper.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 12, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Naw, i went back and looked at previous postings. They are all the same lease. Feeders, game wardens, and all the deer hunters who don't turkey hunt, but show up anyway.



You know I'll do my best to have a gluten free feast for you.  

Told you to stay away from Mayday.    

Bait said for you to take a look at Confederate Jay's post. He had a lease... price reduction.  


Wobbert1 and Wobbert2... complete opposite ends of the spectrum.


----------



## poohster (Apr 12, 2013)

jus one burger??!!  my my my.....please donates so's I ken feeds my hungry childrens...my shotguns an rifles and pistolys


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 12, 2013)

I've eaten breakfast, dinner and supper out everyday for a week.

I'm ready for some home cooking.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 12, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Chicken gizzards and french fries for supper.





I used to love you. 

All those poor widdle chickens running around without their gizzards.   

Ima call PETA.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 12, 2013)

poohster said:


> jus one burger??!!  my my my.....please donates so's I ken feeds my hungry childrens...my shotguns an rifles and pistolys



Although Mini-Me and I were playing with a potato gun a few minutes ago... I really wanna watch you shove ground beef down that Tokarev.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 12, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've eaten breakfast, dinner and supper out everyday for a week.
> 
> I'm ready for some home cooking.



I hear ya, buddy. It's so hard to eat out these days with this stupid allergy that i just give up some nights.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 12, 2013)

Fried and smoked quail along with ff, cole slaw, two types of salads, and on and on along with nana pudding, blueberry cobbler, choc chip cookies, strawberry congealed salad, and more.   Big neighborhood cook out at the barn tonight.   It was all good.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 12, 2013)

Wings from Buffalo's


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 12, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Fried and smoked quail along with ff, cole slaw, two types of salads, and on and on along with nana pudding, blueberry cobbler, choc chip cookies, strawberry congealed salad, and more.   Big neighborhood cook out at the barn tonight.   It was all good.





Sounds good, I've had grilled and fried quail, but not smoked .


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 12, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Fried and smoked quail along with ff, cole slaw, two types of salads, and on and on along with nana pudding, blueberry cobbler, choc chip cookies, strawberry congealed salad, and more.   Big neighborhood cook out at the barn tonight.   It was all good.



you win.


----------



## poohster (Apr 12, 2013)

touch not the sacred weapon.....toky likes 115gr fmj's


----------



## Crickett (Apr 12, 2013)

My husband tells me today that he wants to name 1 of our hens Princess Layer(a.k.a. Princess Leia)


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 12, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> You know I'll do my best to have a gluten free feast for you.
> 
> Told you to stay away from Mayday.
> 
> ...


I really like the look of CJ's post. May have to think hard about trying it next year if i can. I still hope to find something closer to home. The gas is killing me as it is. 


turtlebug said:


> I used to love you.
> 
> All those poor widdle chickens running around without their gizzards.
> 
> Ima call PETA.



I don't think they cared what happened to their gizzards after their heads went in the bucket. 
I over cooked them. They were awful.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 12, 2013)

poohster said:


> touch not the sacred weapon.....toky likes 115gr fmj's



Okay, I won't cook a hamburger just for your pistola.  


I'm about to call it a night. Maybe.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 12, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I really like the look of CJ's post. May have to think hard about trying it next year if i can. I still hope to find something closer to home. The gas is killing me as it is.
> 
> 
> I don't think they cared what happened to their gizzards after their heads went in the bucket.
> I over cooked them. They were awful.




I can't imagine a gizzard cooked any way would be good.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 12, 2013)

I is bored ta def!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 12, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I can't imagine a gizzard cooked any way would be good.



always diss'in comfort food and then you 
Oh well, time to unload the truck and put all my stuff back in my old vest. My "Turkey Thugs" fanny pack from Wallyworld flunked the test today. I had stuff falling out everywhere.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 12, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> always diss'in comfort food and then you
> Oh well, time to unload the truck and put all my stuff back in my old vest. My "Turkey Thugs" fanny pack from Wallyworld flunked the test today. I had stuff falling out everywhere.



I'm still here... to debate the edibility of said gizzard.   


Turkey Thugs?     

Yeah, you should've bought the one we saw at Academy.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 12, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I'm still here... to debate the edibility of said gizzard.
> 
> 
> Turkey Thugs?
> ...



Don't tell Quack, but i may have to buy me another ground blind. I like taking naps.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 12, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I is bored ta def!







whatchawannado???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 12, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Don't tell Quack, but i may have to buy me another ground blind. I like taking naps.





Will be looking forward to the reviews . . .


----------



## Crickett (Apr 12, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> whatchawannado???



I wanted to drivel but nobody wanted to drivel wiff me!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 12, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I wanted to drivel but nobody wanted to drivel wiff me!



I is back, Crickett. Had to drive my daughter crazy with my turkey calls while reloading the vest.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 12, 2013)

No Canned oysters tonight my buds brought some Applachicola ones from down south.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 12, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> No Canned oysters tonight my buds brought some Applachicola ones from down south.



Enjoy them, bro!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 12, 2013)

Plum Creek has hired a contractor to clean up the roads on my hunting lease across the road from the house.

Gonna meet with the contractor in the morning about cleaning the food plots back up after the loggers used them for loading decks!!.............Man they are a mess!!

This is a good opportunity to get this done for reasonable price, since I don't have to pay for the equipment moving fee!!

Hope everyone has a good weekend!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 12, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Plum Creek has hired a contractor to clean up the roads on my hunting lease across the road from the house.
> 
> Gonna meet with the contractor in the morning about cleaning the food plots back up after the loggers used them for loading decks!!.............Man they are a mess!!
> 
> ...


Bummer. My lease just lost 120 acres of hardwoods and they still aren't done. 
I guess i'm glad i didn't ask you about turkey hunting this year.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 12, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> No Canned oysters tonight my buds brought some Applachicola ones from down south.


Oysters from Appalachicola are the best IMHO!!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 12, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I is back, Crickett. Had to drive my daughter crazy with my turkey calls while reloading the vest.



Now I gotta get two hyper monkeys to go to sleep!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 12, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Bummer. My lease just lost 120 acres of hardwoods and they still aren't done.
> I guess i'm glad i didn't ask you about turkey hunting this year.


One of the loggers told me that he saw one of the biggest gobblers he had ever seen when he first came on the property!!!..........Now that the pines are thinned the hunting will only improve!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 12, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> One of the loggers told me that he saw one of the biggest gobblers he had ever seen when he first came on the property!!!..........Now that the pines are thinned the hunting will only improve!!



I'd have to give that a big ol' fat MAYBE. Ever since the loggers starting cutting chunks, our hunting has gotten worse. Of course, we have a hog and coyote infestation too and they have made a negative impact.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 12, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Now I gotta get two hyper monkeys to go to sleep!



Good luck with that!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 12, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Now I gotta get two hyper monkeys to go to sleep!



Got any Moutain Dew? It'll calm them right down.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 12, 2013)

I gotta head to bed. It's a 50 minute drive to the lease so i have to leave about 5am to get there at the right time.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 12, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I'd have to give that a big ol' fat MAYBE. Ever since the loggers starting cutting chunks, our hunting has gotten worse. Of course, we have a hog and coyote infestation too and they have made a negative impact.


All they did was thin 15 year old pines, and I'm thinking this will create more browse for the deer!!

It definitely created more options for hunting than the three food plots that I had before!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 12, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I gotta head to bed. It's a 50 minute drive to the lease so i have to leave about 5am to get there at the right time.


G'night Pookie!!..........Good luck in the morning Brother!!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 12, 2013)

Turkeys are in trouble up here tomorrow morning.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 12, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Turkeys are in trouble up here tomorrow morning.






Whatcha gonna do to 'em ???


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 12, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatcha gonna do to 'em ???



Shoot em them sort them out.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 12, 2013)

No drunken phone calls, or text from Keebfest, yet.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 12, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good luck with that!!



They both had sweet tea at dinner! 



rhbama3 said:


> Got any Moutain Dew? It'll calm them right down.



Uhhh no go go juice for my youngins!



Finally!!! They are asleep!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 12, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No drunken phone calls, or text from Keebfest, yet.


They must be having too much fun!!

Time to stumble off to bed!!...........Got to meet the contractor early in the MON!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 12, 2013)

Looks like it's just me and da Cwickett !!!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 12, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Looks like it's just me and da Cwickett !!!



Nope I see LilD down there!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 12, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Nope I see LilD down there!






She must be reading back.  Mebbe she'll have some Keebfest news for us !!!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 12, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She must be reading back.  Mebbe she'll have some Keebfest news for us !!!



Maybe...

Sure wish I could've went!


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 13, 2013)

No news here either.....


_Posted from Gon.com App for Android_


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 13, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Maybe...
> 
> Sure wish I could've went!






Me too, but trying to hold onto my vacation.  Already burned 2 days, with 4 more next month.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 13, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> No news here either.....
> 
> 
> _Posted from Gon.com App for Android_






You didn't go ???


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 13, 2013)

Im hoping to make it by there tomorrow, but it all depends on how lil man is, we goin to the flea market bright n early in the morning


_Posted  from  Gon.com App for  Android_


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 13, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> Im hoping to make it by there tomorrow, but it all depends on how lil man is, we goin to the flea market bright n early in the morning
> 
> 
> _Posted  from  Gon.com App for  Android_






Gotcha, tell erybody HIGH !!!!  



Just text Keebs, no reply . . .


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Gotcha, tell erybody HIGH !!!!
> 
> ...



If shes still up n out there she may not have a good signal


_Posted from  Gon.com App for  Android_


----------



## Crickett (Apr 13, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> Im hoping to make it by there tomorrow, but it all depends on how lil man is, we goin to the flea market bright n early in the morning
> 
> 
> _Posted  from  Gon.com App for  Android_



Cool! I like Flea Markets!

 We went antiquing today! My kids love it!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 13, 2013)

Good grief....why do some pet owners just let their dogs howl all night long?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 13, 2013)

Keebs called me, but about that time the doodoo hit the fan at work. Sounded like they were having fun !!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 13, 2013)

Crickett said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Cool! I like Flea Markets!
> 
> We went antiquing today! My kids love it!



Thisll be my first time goin to this one! I hope i find some kinda goodie lol!


_Posted  from Gon.com App  for Android_


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:
			
		

> Keebs called me, but about that time the doodoo hit the fan at work. Sounded like they were having fun !!



Wonder if theyre still goin @ 1:55 am, i value my life to much to txt mama esp if shes just gettin to sleep!! Lol


_Posted from  Gon.com  App  for Android_


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 13, 2013)

hooked on quack said:


>


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>





Miguel Cervantes said:


> View attachment 725529



Quack, you and the messican are havin too much fun in here.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 13, 2013)

messican's naners had too much caffeine if there is such a thing.


----------



## Hankus (Apr 13, 2013)

Caffeinated Mexican Nanner.......sounds kinda like a medical issue


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 13, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> messican's naners had too much caffeine if there is such a thing.


No caffeine gringo.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 13, 2013)

I'll have to say, after reading the waterfowl forums over the last few days, it honestly has to be a toss up as to which crowd of folks is the dumbest with the least sense of humor. It's a tie between the hog-doggers and the duck hunters. 

What a bunch of maroons...


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 13, 2013)

What a morning!
I killed my best gobbler ever and what a way to get him. Official measurements are 19 pounds, 9.75 inch beard, 1.5 inch and 1 7/16 inch spurs. Yes, folks, one and a half inch hooks on this beast!
Story and pic's to follow later tonight. I got a bird to clean and a nap to take!


----------



## kracker (Apr 13, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> What a morning!
> I killed my best gobbler ever and what a way to get him. Official measurements are 19 pounds, 9.75 inch beard, 1.5 inch and 1 7/16 inch spurs. Yes, folks, one and a half inch hooks on this beast!
> Story and pic's to follow later tonight. I got a bird to clean and a nap to take!


WooHoo!!! Congrats bama.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 13, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> What a morning!
> I killed my best gobbler ever and what a way to get him. Official measurements are 19 pounds, 9.75 inch beard, 1.5 inch and 1 7/16 inch spurs. Yes, folks, one and a half inch hooks on this beast!
> Story and pic's to follow later tonight. I got a bird to clean and a nap to take!



Dang Robert, that is a boss gobbler with hooks like that. Way to go. You hung in there and it paid off. I hope to get one with limbhangers like that.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 13, 2013)

I haven't had a pedicure in ages.

Of course I get the guy who apparently is suffering with DT's. 

Ouch.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bammer's Big Turkey Adventure this morning:
An epic long winded tale that should have been video'd. 
 So, i got to Stewart County early this morning. Parked the 4-wheeler and walked 300 yards to a road on a ridge that seperates two bottoms. I had found tracks and strut marks the other day and it was the only place with sign. As i sat there watching the sun slowly rise and all the critters and birds wake up, i started picking out a sound in the distance that sounded like a gobble way back up the property. As time passed, i was positive it was a bird gobbling. Some light calling had produced nothing where i was sitting, but i could still hear the bird gobbling way behind me. 
 I jogged back to the 4-wheeler cranked up and headed back up the road. As i got where i thought the bid was near, i cut the engine and coasted downhill. Gobble!!!! Oh man, still a long way off and to my right. I cranked the atv and headed further up the road and pulled in ahead of where i thought he was going. I pulled into the gate at the clearcut and started walking the 200 yards to the treeline. Gobble!!! How the heck is he still to my right? i decided to go after him.
  I walked thru the clearcut, thru an old foodplot we used to call the "two man stand" and stopped at an intercection in the woods. I listened for a few minutes but didn't hear anything. I pulled out the box call and cutt on it. Gobble, Gobble!!! He heard me! I put him as being about 400 yards away in a creek bottom at the base of the hill. Some soft calling got me some courtesy gobbes but he didn't sound like he was too interested. 
 Now, here's the situation: I'm at the top of a ridge that slants down to a 100 yard wide pine flat, and then a steep dropoff to an open creek bottom. 
 As i called and he answered, if he was moving away i eased forward. If he sounded closer, i stopped. This went on for an hour until i was almost to the creek bottom. I decided i couldn't get any closer without getting busted so sat down and prepared to make a stand. Gobble!!! He wanted to know where i was. I put him as 200 yards out. I started moving leaves and purring and clucking on my slate. Double gobble!! When i soft yelped a couple of times, he gobbled again and i could tell he was closing in fast. Another gobble and he was at 100 yards. I decided it was time: 4 soft clucks on the wingbne trumpet and it was over. He walked up the hill gobbling repeatedly as i eased up the knee and the shotgun. The adrenaline rush as i heard a spit and drum just out of sight had my heart racing. A brilliant red head suddenly emerged into view 30 yards away right in front of my bead. I clicked the safety off and right before i pulled the trigger, a hen that had been SILENT the whole time started putting 20 yards to my left. When she did, the gobbler periscoped and started looking around. BOOOM!!!! I shot and then the gobbler disappeared. I jumped up and ran thru the briars and weeds to where i shot, and there he lay... on his back, wings out, claws grabbing at air. I put my foot on his neck and he immediately started flopping but he was dead.
  As i looked at the bird, the enormity of what had just happened crashed into my mind. I was shocked at the size of the bird, and the spurs he carried were huge. Did this really just happen? Hear a bird, then chase him for over a mile, and then actually use all the right calls to finish him off?
My guess is the hen was coming to investigate and the gobbler was following her, but i don't know. Like i said, i had no idea a hen was anywhere around.
 From the first time i heard him till he died was almost exactly 3 hours. It was a LOOONG walk uphill back to the 4 wheeler, but it was a journey i'd do any time.
Here's the Pic's. A couple of new club members were at camp and took them for me:


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 13, 2013)

Awesome.  Way to go bama.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 13, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I haven't had a pedicure in ages.
> 
> Of course I get the guy who apparently is suffering with DT's.
> 
> Ouch.



I sowwy . You need to get one of those pedicure where they use the fish to nibble the dead skin off your cute feets.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 13, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Bammer's Big Turkey Adventure this morning:
> An epic long winded tale that should have been video'd.
> So, i got to Stewart County early this morning. Parked the 4-wheeler and walked 300 yards to a road on a ridge that seperates two bottoms. I had found tracks and strut marks the other day and it was the only place with sign. As i sat there watching the sun slowly rise and all the critters and birds wake up, i started picking out a sound in the distance that sounded like a gobble way back up the property. As time passed, i was positive it was a bird gobbling. Some light calling had produced nothing where i was sitting, but i could still hear the bird gobbling way behind me.
> I jogged back to the 4-wheeler cranked up and headed back up the road. As i got where i thought the bid was near, i cut the engine and coasted downhill. Gobble!!!! Oh man, still a long way off and to my right. I cranked the atv and headed further up the road and pulled in ahead of where i thought he was going. I pulled into the gate at the clearcut and started walking the 200 yards to the treeline. Gobble!!! How the heck is he still to my right? i decided to go after him.
> ...





That text this morning was the most awesome news I've had in a while. 

Fishbait and I are super happy happy happy for you!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 13, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Bammer's Big Turkey Adventure this morning:
> An epic long winded tale that should have been video'd.
> So, i got to Stewart County early this morning. Parked the 4-wheeler and walked 300 yards to a road on a ridge that seperates two bottoms. I had found tracks and strut marks the other day and it was the only place with sign. As i sat there watching the sun slowly rise and all the critters and birds wake up, i started picking out a sound in the distance that sounded like a gobble way back up the property. As time passed, i was positive it was a bird gobbling. Some light calling had produced nothing where i was sitting, but i could still hear the bird gobbling way behind me.
> I jogged back to the 4-wheeler cranked up and headed back up the road. As i got where i thought the bid was near, i cut the engine and coasted downhill. Gobble!!!! Oh man, still a long way off and to my right. I cranked the atv and headed further up the road and pulled in ahead of where i thought he was going. I pulled into the gate at the clearcut and started walking the 200 yards to the treeline. Gobble!!! How the heck is he still to my right? i decided to go after him.
> ...



Thanks for sharing the story. I can't wait to get back out there. That is a true trophy Robert.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 13, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> I sowwy . You need to get one of those pedicure where they use the fish to nibble the dead skin off your cute feets.





I'll take my chances with Shakey here.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 13, 2013)

I showed the pics of Bama's spur monster to Sam and he is about to go crazy to get back out there.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 13, 2013)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Awesome.  Way to go bama.


Thanks, AJ!!! I'm still excited about it. Just don't want this day to end! 


turtlebug said:


> That text this morning was the most awesome news I've had in a while.
> 
> Fishbait and I are super happy happy happy for you!


and thats why YOU were the first person i texted! 


Sterlo58 said:


> Thanks for sharing the story. I can't wait to get back out there. That is a true trophy Robert.


The addendum to the story is i broke off the fiberoptic front sight for the 4th time, so i went to Solo archery and got them to replace it again. The guy gave me some extra's and then measured my bird for me. 19 pounds, 9.75inch beard and spur were 1.5 and 1 7/16.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 13, 2013)

SHEWAWA 


Thos is a Georgia prestige tag in front of me. 

I just wish you could see the custom paint job on the fangs (nails) hanging out the driver's side window.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 13, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> SHEWAWA
> 
> 
> Thos is a Georgia prestige tag in front of me.
> ...



ewww.....

Time to finish cleaning up the turkey cape and cut to shape. I think i'll put him in the freezer for the time being. I got to figure out how to preserve the legs. I just don't want to cut the spurs off.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 13, 2013)

Congrats Pookie, well deserved trophy !!!


----------



## T.P. (Apr 13, 2013)

Great read rh! Sounds like it was a great hunt and congrats!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 13, 2013)

Congratulations Robert!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 13, 2013)

Nice bird bama.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 13, 2013)

Zaxby's grilled cheekun salad and some hawt wangs.


This makes my 7th day without a home cooked meal.


If I don't hear some pots and pans rattlin in the kitchen tomorrow when I get up,  there's gonna be some serious twubble at the Luv Shak .


----------



## slip (Apr 13, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Zaxby's grilled cheekun salad and some hawt wangs.
> 
> 
> This makes my 7th day without a home cooked meal.
> ...



Cook somethin yo self?


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 13, 2013)

I see two Arthritis Strength Tylenol and two Benadryl in my very near future. 

I've come to realize that my awesome Danner snake boots  have NO arch support, hence the feeling that I've dropped bricks on my feet after wearing them all day. 

The Benadryl will be for the dozen or so fire ant bites I received this morning sitting in a blind watching NOTHING.  





People keep telling me my gobblers will return. I wish they could tell me WHEN.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 13, 2013)

BTW, Delton (former admin Handgunner) lost his beloved pup today. She got a bite from a 5' rattler. 

It gave me the sadz to read it.


----------



## slip (Apr 13, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> BTW, Delton (former admin Handgunner) lost his beloved pup today. She got a bite from a 5' rattler.
> 
> It gave me the sadz to read it.



Hate to hear it.


----------



## Laneybird (Apr 13, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I see two Arthritis Strength Tylenol and two Benadryl in my very near future.
> 
> I've come to realize that my awesome Danner snake boots  have NO arch support, hence the feeling that I've dropped bricks on my feet after wearing them all day.
> 
> ...






Fish are biting.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 13, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I see two Arthritis Strength Tylenol and two Benadryl in my very near future.
> 
> I've come to realize that my awesome Danner snake boots  have NO arch support, hence the feeling that I've dropped bricks on my feet after wearing them all day.
> 
> ...


I'm loving my new Rocky's Prolight's so far but the jury is still out as to how durable they'll be or how long the waterproofing will last.
If i can find some birds, you may have to come up here. Going again in the morning and then gonna scout middle road. 


turtlebug said:


> BTW, Delton (former admin Handgunner) lost his beloved pup today. She got a bite from a 5' rattler.
> 
> It gave me the sadz to read it.


Man, i hate that for Delton. He's got a huge heart and i'm sure it was devastating for him. 


Laneybird said:


> Fish are biting.



Laneybro!!! I saw the thread in the Freshwater forum. You wore out the bass!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 13, 2013)

Laneybird said:


> Fish are biting.



Loving that avatar.    

I'm really hoping my birds will return soon and MAYBE I can kill one, then take Mini-Me "kitty fishing" as she calls it.  





rhbama3 said:


> I'm loving my new Rocky's Prolight's so far but the jury is still out as to how durable they'll be or how long the waterproofing will last.
> If i can find some birds, you may have to come up here. Going again in the morning and then gonna scout middle road.
> 
> Man, i hate that for Delton. He's got a huge heart and i'm sure it was devastating for him.
> ...



It kind of hit me last weekend that every time I wear my Danners, those are the nights I hobble around and try to stay as immobile as possible. 

I'll deal with it though. Bait gets the next pair of snakeboots in this house.  

Heck, you should see me checking my blind with the flashlight before I get it in.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 13, 2013)

Wonder what poohster is up to tonight? 

I called him yesterday morning all excited about going to Keebsfest. Was gonna pick him up and head that way. 

Then reality set it and family happened.  


I told him next time Wobbert-Woo!  came over, we'd cook out and he could come meet at least one driveler.


----------



## Laneybird (Apr 13, 2013)

Bama, congrats on the bird. Big ol' hooks!


----------



## slip (Apr 13, 2013)

Nice bird bama.

I havent been back out in while, tween gas and the woods being too quiet... Hard to want to get up.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks everybody!
Time to take a shower and head to bed. The Aleve should kick in soon i hope. Its been a long time since i was that tensed up and walking that much.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 13, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Thanks everybody!
> Time to take a shower and head to bed. The Aleve should kick in soon i hope. Its been a long time since i was that tensed up and walking that much.




Admit it, Bubbette got home. You killed a big gobbler. 

Bama's feelin frisky.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 13, 2013)

The Moultrie Boys got one good Bird today. 23 lbs and a 10" beard. Plus we had a good oyster feast.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 13, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> The Moultrie Boys got one good Bird today. 23 lbs and a 10" beard. Plus we had a good oyster feast.






WOW !!!  Congrats !!

 Tell 'em to swang by the MON and drop off one of yo hams on their way home !!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 13, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> WOW !!!  Congrats !!
> 
> Tell 'em to swang by the MON and drop off one of yo hams on their way home !!



I am going to bring that myself.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 13, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I am going to bring that myself.






Good deal !! 


I'll send ya home with some fillets !!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 13, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good deal !!
> 
> 
> I'll send ya home with some fillets !!!!



That sounds good. You working tonight?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 13, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> That sounds good. You working tonight?





All night long brother .


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 13, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> All night long brother .



Been there Quack, got to say I do miss it sometimes. But that old clock can move dang slow at night. Wish it would run slow now.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 13, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> All night long brother .


I see who is front, and center of that avatar!!..........Heard that one of the folks in that pic was only allowed along because he was related!!

Anything you wan't to admit about boarding the plane??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 13, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Been there Quack, got to say I do miss it sometimes. But that old clock can move dang slow at night. Wish it would run slow now.






It's not bad Charlie, in fact I'd rather work nights than days.


You're right, the older you get the faster time goes by.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 13, 2013)

Be safe out there tonight Quack. Think I am gonna hit the hay them boys done wore me out today and I didnt even pack a smoke iron.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 13, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I see who is front, and center of that avatar!!..........Heard that one of the folks in that pic was only allowed along because he was related!!
> 
> Anything you wan't to admit about boarding the plane??




Only if "he" will admit he got his hiney tore up . . .

It was a little bitty plane, I was the last one boarding, and when I put a lil bit of weight on the step (on the wing) the whole back end hit the ground and the nose was looking straight up!!










KyDawg said:


> Be safe out there tonight Quack. Think I am gonna hit the hay them boys done wore me out today and I didnt even pack a smoke iron.





Sleep well Charlie !!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 13, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It was a little bitty plane, I was the last one boarding, and when I put a lil bit of weight on the step (on the wing) the whole back end hit the ground and the nose was looking straight up!!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Zaxby's grilled cheekun salad and some hawt wangs.
> 
> 
> This makes my 7th day without a home cooked meal.
> ...


Sounds like you may need to modify your diet!!

I'll talk with Dawn about fixing you some healthy options!!

You may need more of a vegetarian diet!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 13, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sounds like you may need to modify your diet!!
> 
> I'll talk with Dawn about fixing you some healthy options!!
> 
> You may need more of a vegetarian diet!!






Purty sho I ain't heard anybody call you Slim . . .


----------



## Keebs (Apr 14, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> Wonder if theyre still goin @ 1:55 am, i value my life to much to txt mama esp if shes just gettin to sleep!! Lol
> 
> 
> _Posted from  Gon.com  App  for Android_


Walked in the door just a little later than your post, but it twas a good night!  Couldn't wait to get back up there this morning.......


rhbama3 said:


> What a morning!
> I killed my best gobbler ever and what a way to get him. Official measurements are 19 pounds, 9.75 inch beard, 1.5 inch and 1 7/16 inch spurs. Yes, folks, one and a half inch hooks on this beast!
> Story and pic's to follow later tonight. I got a bird to clean and a nap to take!


Congrats Robert!!!!!!!


Ok, pics tomorrow, but I'll let ya'll in on a wittle secret........... if you EVER hear of Mud talking 'bout a *Tornado-Flood-Storm*, be prepared!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2013)

Looking forward to the pics Keebs, AND the "tornado" story !!


----------



## slip (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 14, 2013)

Up already?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2013)

On the downward slide !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## Hankus (Apr 14, 2013)

Yep


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 14, 2013)

The boy aint real happy with me at the moment, i just screwed up and ran his gobbler off....oooooppps


----------



## T.P. (Apr 14, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> The boy aint real happy with me at the moment, i just screwed up and ran his gobbler off....oooooppps



I've notified DFACS.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 14, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> The boy aint real happy with me at the moment, i just screwed up and ran his gobbler off....oooooppps


Ya big maroon.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 14, 2013)

Just made it back to camp before the rain hit. Heard 3 different birds gobble but a long way off. Looks like we'll have a window again shortly before the next round hits.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 14, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Just made it back to camp before the rain hit. Heard 3 different birds gobble but a long way off. Looks like we'll have a window again shortly before the next round hits.



I got up at 4:00 this morning and the thunder was deafening.  

All week long, they said rain and storms on Sunday. Yesterday, it changed and said clear and nice until about 2:00pm today. Well guess what.  

The roads were pretty cruddy yesterday so I'm just gonna stay home today.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 14, 2013)

The rains came quick and heavy. However, we had 4 jakes and a gobbler off the road when we went scouting. Man, I haven't felt this good in a long time.

Vacation starts wednesday!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 14, 2013)

Officially home safe and sound, van unloaded, everything put up. Chowin down on a couple of hamburgers that I did not cook at the gathering.Just did beat the rain when we loaded up. Need to run a Vac through the van to remove some grass and sand, take a shower, pack my luggage, try to squeeze in a quick nap, and then head out for a few days of work.

The Jag and I had a great time @ KeebsMudFest with some Fine Folks that seem more like Family at this point. 

Looks like "The KeebsMudFest" is going to be a tradition! 

Oh wow, I almost forgot! I was the very Lucky (for once) winner of an awsome Tabor-bird and fish knife and sheath. 

I'll have to thank him later for such a generous donation to give away @ KMFest.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 14, 2013)

Come on wednesday!!!!!
I think i found the motherload of turkeys! We couldn't hunt much because of the weather, but MAN!!! Seeing those turkeys off the road and hearing different gobbles sound off has me pumped!
Couldn't get on a bird this morning because of rain but i'm real optimistic about getting another one this season.
Stopped at Huddle House in dawson for some lunch and now atching the rain fall again. Time for a nap.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 14, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Officially home safe and sound, van unloaded, everything put up. Chowin down on a couple of hamburgers that I did not cook at the gathering.Just did beat the rain when we loaded up. Need to run a Vac through the van to remove some grass and sand, take a shower, pack my luggage, try to squeeze in a quick nap, and then head out for a few days of work.
> 
> The Jag and I had a great time @ KeebsMudFest with some Fine Folks that seem more like Family at this point.
> 
> ...


 just looked back at the pic's, ohlawd......... and video's......... working on them now, may take me a while, I only took around 100!
Good Friends + Good Food = Great weekend


----------



## Keebs (Apr 14, 2013)

Quick "Thank you & shout out" to Sharpblades!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=7757941&posted=1#post7757941


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 14, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Officially home safe and sound, van unloaded, everything put up. Chowin down on a couple of hamburgers that I did not cook at the gathering.Just did beat the rain when we loaded up. Need to run a Vac through the van to remove some grass and sand, take a shower, pack my luggage, try to squeeze in a quick nap, and then head out for a few days of work.
> 
> The Jag and I had a great time @ KeebsMudFest with some Fine Folks that seem more like Family at this point.
> 
> ...



Left this morning just before the rain. Got home and when we got the last box  unloaded the rain came. We were blessed with a beautiful weekend and the rain held off. 
Like Jeff said,  we'z like family! GREAT WEEKEND!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 14, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Left this morning just before the rain. Got home and when we got the last box  unloaded the rain came. We were blessed with a beautiful weekend and the rain held off.
> Like Jeff said,  we'z like family! GREAT WEEKEND!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 14, 2013)

The rain is HERE!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 14, 2013)

Keebs said:


> The rain is HERE!



Quit up here.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 14, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quit up here.


yeah, I noticed.............


----------



## Keebs (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 14, 2013)

Hiya, Keebs!
Sounds like y'all had a great time! I know i had a wonderful time yesterday too!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 14, 2013)

time for a new avatar. Batman was a re-run anyway.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 14, 2013)

Keebs said:


> yeah, I noticed.............



But the wind sure did kick up
Knockin all those wormys out of the Oak trees. 
Pool will be open for business next weekend if this keeps up! 

Fried cubed deer meat, gravy, mash taters and steamed broccoli for supper! Can I get a YUM!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 14, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Hiya, Keebs!
> Sounds like y'all had a great time! I know i had a wonderful time yesterday too!


We did, no shooting got done........ uuummm, some folks *forgot* a key ingredient, but you know this bunch, we improvised & did other stuff!
We were ALLLLL tickled to def for you when we got word!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 14, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> time for a new avatar. Batman was a re-run anyway.



I like That new avatar!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 14, 2013)

Keebs said:


> We did, no shooting got done........ uuummm, some folks *forgot* a key ingredient, but you know this bunch, we improvised & did other stuff!
> We were ALLLLL tickled to def for you when we got word!!



Wait juss a minute......... I shot my new toy. You just weren't there.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 14, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> time for a new avatar. Batman was a re-run anyway.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> But the wind sure did kick up
> Knockin all those wormys out of the Oak trees.
> Pool will be open for business next weekend if this keeps up!
> 
> Fried cubed deer meat, gravy, mash taters and steamed broccoli for supper! Can I get a YUM!!!!!


I hope to open mine too!!  Left over fatty & steamed broccoli here!same page again!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wait juss a minute......... I shot my new toy. You just weren't there.


that's right........... I don't get up wiff da cheekuns, nor go to bed wiff them, I just watch them pick on each other!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 14, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> But the wind sure did kick up
> Knockin all those wormys out of the Oak trees.
> Pool will be open for business next weekend if this keeps up!
> 
> Fried cubed deer meat, gravy, mash taters and steamed broccoli for supper! Can I get a YUM!!!!!



YUM!!!!

Gonna be fried chicken legs, french fries, and broccoli with cheese here.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2013)

FINALLY a decent meal .  Roast beef, poke chop, baked cheekun, butter beans and green beans !!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 14, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> FINALLY a decent meal .  Roast beef, poke chop, baked cheekun, butter beans and green beans !!



Who cooked it for you and Dawn?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 14, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Who cooked it for you and Dawn?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 14, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I hope to open mine too!!  Left over fatty & steamed broccoli here!same page again!
> 
> that's right........... I don't get up wiff da cheekuns, nor go to bed wiff them, I just watch them pick on each other!



Got that right. I'd be so confused sleepin there. I do LOVE your place!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 14, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> FINALLY a decent meal .  Roast beef, poke chop, baked cheekun, butter beans and green beans !!



Reckon you got enough meat in the mix


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Who cooked it for you and Dawn?





Country Buffet in Dublin .


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 14, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Country Buffet in Dublin .


----------



## Keebs (Apr 14, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got that right. I'd be so confused sleepin there. I do LOVE your place!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Country Buffet in Dublin .


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 14, 2013)

I just looked at the weather this week. As usual with me, the forecast for the Richland area is cloudy with T'storms Wednesday thru Friday night. I may need a second opinion from da messican.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 14, 2013)

Wind has picked up, LilD is without power & it's looking boogery out there!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Wind has picked up, LilD is without power & it's looking boogery out there!





Looks like it should be about out of your area, with a very small cell to your west.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 14, 2013)

I had the sadz there for awhile butttt..... I haz power again, sadz have gone away now!!! 

It was almost a county wide outage from the sound of the automated call thingy plus the woman said theyd already had lots of calls for our area!


_Posted  from  Gon.com App for Android_


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 14, 2013)

Anybody want to come, and go Turkey hunting in my front yard???

This gal walked through this afternoon just before the rain started!!





The second picture she is standing in my driveway!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 14, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Anybody want to come, and go Turkey hunting in my front yard???
> 
> This gal walked through this afternoon just before the rain started!!
> 
> ...



Thats a piebald jake with beard rot.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 14, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Thats a piebald jake with beard rot.


The first year we lived here I shot jake out the front door!!...........And yes it was in turkey season.

Woke up one morning on my day off, and looked out the bedroom window, and saw him walking through the yard.

Shot him at about fifteen yards through cracked open front door!!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2013)

Moultrie boys got another pretty good bird today. They had a couple of other good chances but they hung up on them. They got 2 down and two to go then I hoefully will get me one.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 14, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> The first year we lived here I shot jake out the front door!!...........And yes it was in turkey season.
> 
> Woke up one morning on my day off, and looked out the bedroom window, and saw him walking through the yard.
> 
> Shot him at about fifteen yards through cracked open front door!!


I'm guessing you were home alone because there is no way Tagbabe would've let you do that.  


KyDawg said:


> Moultrie boys got another pretty good bird today. They had a couple of other good chances but they hung up on them. They got 2 down and two to go then I hoefully will get me one.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2013)

Nice spur in the avy rh. The one they killed today only had one spur and is was all most inch and a half. Guess it lost the other one fighting.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Nice spur in the avy rh. The one they killed today only had one spur and is was all most inch and a half. Guess it lost the other one fighting.



I'm still walking on air about that bird! 
I'm fighting the regret at not getting a full mount. I doubt i see 1.5 inch hooks again anytime soon.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm still walking on air about that bird!
> I'm fighting the regret at not getting a full mount. I doubt i see 1.5 inch hooks again anytime soon.



Thats one to be proud of. I just hope I get one of any kind later on this week. I not a very good turkey hunter. Took it up to late in life I guess.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 14, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm guessing you were home alone because there is no way Tagbabe would've let you do that.


I see that you are fine tuning that moderator mojo!!...........You are learning well young grasshopper!!



KyDawg said:


> Moultrie boys got another pretty good bird today. They had a couple of other good chances but they hung up on them. They got 2 down and two to go then I hoefully will get me one.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Apr 14, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm guessing you were home alone because there is no way Tagbabe would've let you do that.





RUTTNBUCK said:


> I see that you are fine tuning that moderator mojo!!...........You are learning well young grasshopper!!



I don't think either one of ya'll know me nearly so well as ya'll think you do!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 14, 2013)

Tag-a-long said:


> I don't think either one of ya'll know me nearly so well as ya'll think you do!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Thats one to be proud of. I just hope I get one of any kind later on this week. I not a very good turkey hunter. Took it up to late in life I guess.


You don't have to be a good turkey hunter to kill one!!..........You just have to know their weaknesses!!.............A pile of corn is a weakness!!...........Just sayin!!

But in all seriousness the boys really like the girls, once you have that figured out, and the real girls don't get in the way, nothing to it!!

One piece of advice that I gained over the years is that turkeys like to roost where their droppings will hit the water.

I can't remember the guys name Ben Lee maybe?? but he was from Alabama, and I learned to turkey call from one of his cassette tapes. He has passed away since??


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You don't have to be a good turkey hunter to kill one!!..........You just have to know their weaknesses!!.............A pile of corn is a weakness!!...........Just sayin!!
> 
> But in all seriousness the boys really like the girls, once you have that figured out, and the real girls don't get in the way, nothing to it!!
> 
> ...



I am learning alot from these SOWEGA boys. I know where the birds are, but they know how to get close to them. One thing I have learned is that patience is a virtue.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 14, 2013)

Tag-a-long said:


> I don't think either one of ya'll know me nearly so well as ya'll think you do!!


I'm sure Mitch knows you a lot better than i do. 


RUTTNBUCK said:


> You don't have to be a good turkey hunter to kill one!!..........You just have to know their weaknesses!!.............A pile of corn is a weakness!!...........Just sayin!!
> 
> But in all seriousness the boys really like the girls, once you have that figured out, and the real girls don't get in the way, nothing to it!!
> 
> ...



When it comes to Alabama turkey hunting, Ben Lee and Eddie Salter are two of the greats. You are correct, Ben Lee passed away several years ago.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm sure Mitch knows you a lot better than i do.
> 
> 
> When it comes to Alabama turkey hunting, Ben Lee and Eddie Salter are two of the greats. You are correct, Ben Lee passed away several years ago.



They are younger than I am and cover more ground. I took them to a place this afternoon and let them out half a mile from where I had been seeing birds and I being worn out stayed in the truck and dozed off. I woke up and there were two Gobblers walking by the truck within 30 yards in a wheat field.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 14, 2013)

Miguel!!!!!
Should i cancel my wed-fri vacation? Weatherspark ain't giving me the warm fuzzies weather wise. Looks like cloudy and rain.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 14, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> When it comes to Alabama turkey hunting, Ben Lee and Eddie Salter are two of the greats. You are correct, Ben Lee passed away several years ago.


I learned most of what I know about turkey hunting from that cassette tape!!

Worked well for me!!...........I remember him talking about listening to turkeys vocalizing in the mornings waiting for the school bus to pick him up for school!!

Ben Lee was the man back when I was learning!!

Turkey hunting was a new thing in Georgia back then!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 15, 2013)

First post of the day, what'd I win ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 15, 2013)

I just made myself LOL .


----------



## kracker (Apr 15, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I just made myself LOL .


I could go several ways with this comment, all of which would get me banded.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 15, 2013)

kracker said:


> I could go several ways with this comment, all of which would get me banded.






Cheekunnnnnn . . .


----------



## slip (Apr 15, 2013)

Bawk bawwk....


Dang internet has been out here since 6 because of the light rain today...like its dang 1820 again or something..


----------



## kracker (Apr 15, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Cheekunnnnnn . . .


Pookie done kilt one turkey this weekend, he might be a lil trigger happy!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 15, 2013)

slip said:


> Bawk bawwk....
> 
> 
> Dang internet has been out here since 6 because of the light rain today...like its dang 1820 again or something..





Al Gore wasn't born yet, so therefor, no internet in 1820.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 15, 2013)

kracker said:


> Pookie done kilt one turkey this weekend, he might be a lil trigger happy!





Naw, Pookie ain't gonna mess with us . . .


----------



## kracker (Apr 15, 2013)

slip said:


> Bawk bawwk....
> 
> 
> Dang internet has been out here since 6 because of the light rain today...like its dang 1820 again or something..


Sure enough, five-o shows up!!!

Windstream has been getting on my last nerve lately, restart my laptop, reboot the modem, do this do that.


----------



## kracker (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm out fellas. Got a new nurse or physical therapist or something coming by this morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 15, 2013)

Monday again?  Wheeeee Do I seem excited?

Well coffee might help the attitude.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks for the coffee, Gobblin.

Happy Monday morning to all of you drivelers.  This extra hour of sleep is messing with my mind since I woke up this morning still wearing my "Green Jacket" and speaking with an Australian accent.  

The good news is that the traffic situation will hopefully be back to somewhat normal this week and you can eat at your favorite restaurant without having to wait for two hours.

Thanks to all of you Masters Guests for leaving all of that hard earned cash right here in Augusta.  It really helps to lower my Taxes.  



And a big congratulations to RHbama for chooting a king of the woods "Boss Hawg" Gobbler this weekend.  Good going Robert and I like your new avatar as a result too.  Hard work and patience paid off rather well for you.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 15, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Thanks to all of you Masters Guests for leaving all of that hard earned cash right here in Augusta.  It really helps to lower my Taxes.
> .


Not our sales tax, it is still higher than ours.  You'd think that after record sales of umbrellas at Augusta National yesterday they would be able to lower the sales tax 1%.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 15, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not our sales tax, it is still higher than ours.  You'd think that after record sales of umbrellas at Augusta National yesterday they would be able to lower the sales tax 1%.




Hugh, they only sold 128,678* of those pretty Masters umbrellas during the tournament this week.  They cost only $45 each so that one item alone would have brought in sales of  $5,790,510.  Not bad for a couple of rainy days at the golf course.  

By the way, the Augusta National Golf Club just loves our friend RHBama because he is the only one that can make it rain like that.  Cha-Ching, Cha-Ching, Cha-Ching, and so on and so on and so on.  I tell you....Robert is their ACE in making them that really big money!!!!  





















* In the interest of fairness, this number is not to be considered official because the Augusta National Golf Club won't publicize that information.  The derived amount was based on a count that I made yesterday while watching the tournament.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 15, 2013)

Mernin kids ...anyone ever seen a shaved labrador?  My wife took my dang dog and had him shaved????!!!! What was she thankin????


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 15, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Hugh, they only sold 128,678* of those pretty Masters umbrellas during the tournament this week.  They cost only $45 each so that one item alone would have brought in sales of  $5,790,510.  Not bad for a couple of rainy days at the golf course.
> 
> By the way, the Augusta National Golf Club just loves our friend RHBama because he is the only one that can make it rain like that.  Cha-Ching, Cha-Ching, Cha-Ching, and so on and so on and so on.  I tell you....Robert is their ACE in making them that really big money!!!!
> 
> ...



aw shucks, twerent nothin'. 
I'm still planning to take vacation from wednesday to the weekend, so prepare accordingly.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 15, 2013)

Mornin Folks................. I wanna weekend *do-ova*!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 15, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Mornin Folks................. I wanna weekend *do-ova*!



You should no better than to be hanging out in dem skrip clubs


----------



## Keebs (Apr 15, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> You should no better than to be hanging out in dem_* skrimp*_ clubs


No No: No skrimp, just _*Oysters*_!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 15, 2013)

Im eatin smoked chicken and coleslaw fer brunch


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 15, 2013)

Mornin ya'll. I need another day to catch up on some sleep. Had a good weekend, Had some good food, and finally met the Beva. Strang, Dirt, and the rest of em missed it. Maybe some body can find that pic, Him and Mrs. hornet can bust the moves


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 15, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin ya'll. I need another day to catch up on some sleep. Had a good weekend, Had some good food, and finally met the Beva. Strang, Dirt, and the rest of em missed it. Maybe some body can find that pic, Him and Mrs. hornet can bust the moves



Slep 9 hours last nite. Felt like I had been thru a dang tornaderfloodstorm, all better now.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 15, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Slep 9 hours last nite. Felt like I had been thru a dang tornaderfloodstorm, all better now.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 15, 2013)

My house is being invaded by carpenter bees....y'all no of any spray that will kilt'em or at least make'em go away?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 15, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> My house is being invaded by carpenter bees....y'all no of any spray that will kilt'em or at least make'em go away?


Tennis racket works best for me!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 15, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Slep 9 hours last nite. Felt like I had been thru a dang tornaderfloodstorm, all better now.



Hey, check your Email and let me know if those two video's came thru. It shows like they sent when i checked it this morning. Let me know.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 15, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin kids ...anyone ever seen a shaved labrador?  My wife took my dang dog and had him shaved????!!!! What was she thankin????



I shaved Max last summer & I will do it again this summer! So much easier to keep swept up & he doesn't get too hot!


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 15, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey, check your Email and let me know if those two video's came thru. It shows like they sent when i checked it this morning. Let me know.



Gottem bro. That lil feller do soooo gots some moves


----------



## Crickett (Apr 15, 2013)

****UPDATE****

Ok most of y'all know the issue I've been having w/ my idiot neighbors & my yard.....Welllll Saturday the dadgum idiot drove thru my yard AGAIN!!!  I didn't have my camera ready but I saw him do it so my husband calls the S.O. & they dispatched a deputy out. He took our report & then went over to get the info he needed from said neighbors....Wellll that crazy psycho piece of white trash threatens to call DFACS on us b/c we neglect our kids by letting them ride the lawnmower!  Deputy tells her that he can't do anything about child neglect w/out proof & she would need to call & make her own report & he was simply out there b/c WE called him! Anyways the kid that drove thru the yard came over & apologized & said he will help repair our yard. He promised never to do it again & he didn't realize the damage he was causing. Soooo in the end I think we've resolved the yard issue but NOW his crazy granny is gonna be watching me like a hawk & prolly call the S.O. on me for every little thing now!  Gosh I CANNOT wait til we move!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 15, 2013)

Crickett said:


> ****UPDATE****
> 
> Ok most of y'all know the issue I've been having w/ my idiot neighbors & my yard.....Welllll Saturday the dadgum idiot drove thru my yard AGAIN!!!  I didn't have my camera ready but I saw him do it so my husband calls the S.O. & they dispatched a deputy out. He took our report & then went over to get the info he needed from said neighbors....Wellll that crazy psycho piece of white trash threatens to call DFACS on us b/c we neglect our kids by letting them ride the lawnmower!  Deputy tells her that he can't do anything about child neglect w/out proof & she would need to call & make her own report & he was simply out there b/c WE called him! Anyways the kid that drove thru the yard came over & apologized & said he will help repair our yard. He promised never to do it again & he didn't realize the damage he was causing. Soooo in the end I think we've resolved the yard issue but NOW his crazy granny is gonna be watching me like a hawk & prolly call the S.O. on me for every little thing now!  Gosh I CANNOT wait til we move!


YAY & , ain't no way letting kids ride the lawn mower is child neglect, (is it???) how the heck else they gonna learn?!?!  
I swear, common sense really is dead!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 15, 2013)

Keebs said:


> YAY & , ain't no way letting kids ride the lawn mower is child neglect, (is it???) how the heck else they gonna learn?!?!
> I swear, common sense really is dead!



 The deputy laughed at her & said he'd have to arrest every parent in every neighborhood during the summer for that! He thought she was pretty comical w/ her rant against us!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 15, 2013)

Crickett said:


> _*The deputy laughed at her *_& said he'd have to arrest every parent in every neighborhood during the summer for that! He thought she was pretty comical w/ her rant against us!


 good deal!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 15, 2013)

CRAZY work day. Why do people wait till the last minute to do their taxes.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 15, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey, check your Email and let me know if those two video's came thru. It shows like they sent when i checked it this morning. Let me know.


can you open a pdf on your batphone or computer, you gotta see the release form those folks are wanting!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> CRAZY work day. Why do people wait till the last minute to do their taxes.


 even if I owe, I wanna file as soon as I get my W2's!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 15, 2013)

Keebs said:


> can you open a pdf on your batphone or computer, you gotta see the release form those folks are wanting!
> 
> even if I owe, I wanna file as soon as I get my W2's!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 15, 2013)

Setting here on the porch listening to a turkey gobbling like crazy ....and all youngsters are at school ....lol they gone be ticked offf when I tell them


----------



## Keebs (Apr 15, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Setting here on the porch listening to a turkey gobbling like crazy ....and all youngsters are at school ....lol they gone be ticked offf when I tell them


 why ain't ya out there after it?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 15, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> CRAZY work day. Why do people wait till the last minute to do their taxes.





Had to file an "extension" again this year, of course I waited until today to do it . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 15, 2013)

Oh and hey Jack,  I'm on the Georgia Coastal fishing forum rightchere on GON !!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 15, 2013)

Keebs said:


> can you open a pdf on your batphone or computer, you gotta see the release form those folks are wanting!
> 
> even if I owe, I wanna file as soon as I get my W2's!



Ha, group face slap,... i forgot


----------



## Keebs (Apr 15, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Ha, group face slap,... i forgot


 you also said it was stoopid..............


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 15, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you also said it was stoopid..............



Forgot that too I wont never forget Mrs. H Friday night though


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 15, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you also said it was stoopid..............





I thought it was funny !! 




Really . . .


----------



## Keebs (Apr 15, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Forgot that too I wont never forget Mrs. H Friday night though


 which time?


Hooked On Quack said:


> I thought it was funny !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we have a pic for that one too!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 15, 2013)

Keebs said:


> which time?
> 
> we have a pic for that one too!



I better close my mouth.


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 15, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I better close my mouth.



Some reason I keep hearin R2D2 beepin real loud


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 15, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Some reason I keep hearin R2D2 beepin real loud



You said that not me


----------



## Keebs (Apr 15, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I better close my mouth.





Hornet22 said:


> Some reason I keep hearin R2D2 beepin real loud


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 15, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Had to file an "extension" again this year, of course I waited until today to do it . . .


Then I open that SAWEET bonus check and it's all worth it!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh and hey Jack,  I'm on the Georgia Coastal fishing forum rightchere on GON !!!





mudracing101 said:


> Forgot that too I wont never forget Mrs. H Friday night though



whaa


----------



## Keebs (Apr 15, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Then I open that SAWEET bonus check and it's all worth it!
> 
> _*What's a bonus??????*_
> ​
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 15, 2013)

Howdy, everybody!
Day one of this long work week is over. Got to make it thru day two tomorrow and then its 5 days of turkey chasing. The cost will be high, the hours long, the food bad, the rain likely, but its a burden i'll have to endure. 
All i can think right now is turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey....


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 15, 2013)

There is something about this photo that reminds me of a song from a long time ago called, 

DON'T LOOK ETHEL....TOO LATE, SHE HAS ALREADY BEEN MOONED !!!!  


Actually, I am afraid to ask just what the real storyline of this photo might be !!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 15, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> There is something about this photo that reminds me of a song from a long time ago called,
> 
> DON'T LOOK ETHEL....TOO LATE, SHE HAS ALREADY BEEN MOONED !!!!
> 
> ...


Life imitating emoticons..............  
      get it?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 15, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> There is something about this photo that reminds me of a song from a long time ago called,
> 
> DON'T LOOK ETHEL....TOO LATE, SHE HAS ALREADY BEEN MOONED !!!!
> 
> ...



Well what had happen was, i hired the Beva to show up and bust some moves. I thought Strang, Blood, Dirt, and hdmo3 was gonna show up. Well half way thru one of his lovey dovey songs he starts crying and then rips off his shirt and throws it in the bushes. Thats when the first face slap happened.....................


----------



## Keebs (Apr 15, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Well what had happen was, i hired the Beva to show up and bust some moves. I thought Strang, Blood, Dirt, and hdmo3 was gonna show up. Well half way thru one of his lovey dovey songs he starts crying and then rips off his shirt and throws it in the bushes. Thats when the first face slap happened.....................


 I thought you weren't gonna tell that part!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 15, 2013)

Im ready for october!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm out ya'll behave.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 15, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm out ya'll behave.


I better come with you to make sure you don't slip any more!
BYE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 15, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Im ready for october!


me tooooo!!!!!!


----------



## pstrahin (Apr 15, 2013)

Well hello all you Drivelers, I hope life has been good to all of you!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 15, 2013)

Gonna be in JC's back yard tomorrow afternoon, then it looks like we might be in Albany next Tuesday for the first round of play-offs. I know it's bad to say, but I would almost us not qualify for that trip.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 15, 2013)

10 more working days then off to PCB for a week, AND a visit to my Keebsieweebsie !!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 15, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Gonna be in JC's back yard tomorrow afternoon, then it looks like we might be in Albany next Tuesday for the first round of play-offs. I know it's bad to say, but I would almost us not qualify for that trip.





Hooked On Quack said:


> 10 more working days then off to PCB for a week, AND a visit to my Keebsieweebsie !!!



I'm on call next week but we oughta get together for dinner!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 15, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm on call next week but we oughta get together for dinner!





Anddddddd, you weren't EVEN tryin . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 15, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Anddddddd, you weren't EVEN tryin . . .





marinated hamburger patties, fries, and a big ol tomato for supper.


----------



## Hankus (Apr 15, 2013)

Sup ya old - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -


----------



## Hankus (Apr 15, 2013)

Plural flatulation seems to be a no no


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 15, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Plural flatulation seems to be a no no


Pottymouth!!

Whasup folks!!

Up here in Knoxville for the week, and waiting to see what this week will hold in store for me!!


----------



## Hankus (Apr 15, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Pottymouth!!
> 
> Whasup folks!!
> 
> Up here in Knoxville for the week, and waiting to see what this week will hold in store for me!!



This here contraption has no idea how censored that is for me


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 15, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Plural flatulation seems to be a no no


  So allow more time between poots....


----------



## Hankus (Apr 15, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So allow more time between poots....



Ohhh


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 15, 2013)

I was going to post a picture of todays turkey. I got it on my e-mail but cant get it on here. They did get another 23 lb today 1" and a quarter spurs and 10 and 3/4 beard.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 15, 2013)

I wish somebody would explain to me how to display a picture from my e-mail. Where you at Keebs?


----------



## Crickett (Apr 15, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I wish somebody would explain to me how to display a picture from my e-mail. Where you at Keebs?



Are you on a pc or a smartphone? If you're on a pc just save it to your photos then upload to here by replying & clicking on manage attachments. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 15, 2013)

Im tired tadeaf


----------



## Crickett (Apr 15, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Im tired tadeaf



How's your doggie?   Is he enjoying his new hairdo?


----------



## slip (Apr 15, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Are you on a pc or a smartphone? If you're on a pc just save it to your photos then upload to here by replying & clicking on manage attachments. Hope that makes sense.


Yep, thats the best way i know, too.


blood on the ground said:


> Im tired tadeaf



So are i.... So tired of closing and not getthing home until 11:30.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 15, 2013)

Crickett said:


> How's your doggie?   Is he enjoying his new hairdo?



He is walking around like the kid with a homemade bowl cut on the first day of high school


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 16, 2013)

Is there a better aurora first thing in the morning than opening a new bag of coffee?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 16, 2013)

Good Morning Gobblin and Happy Tuesday to all of you drivelers.  

A couple of cups your fresh brewed coffee from a new bag will surely help to get these sleep monsters out of my eyes.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 16, 2013)

Mornin foks. I gots to get movin early today. Yall carry on.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 16, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> View attachment 726136


----------



## Crickett (Apr 16, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> He is walking around like the kid with a homemade bowl cut on the first day of high school


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 16, 2013)

Mornin peoples.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 16, 2013)

howdy


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 16, 2013)

I just applied for a job with the Red Cross. My job with Quest just isn't going anywhere and we can't live with me working only one day in a week. I kind of feel like my boss has let me down. 

Please keep us in your thoughts. I got an awesome text from Keebs last night that I really needed. Woke up and found that job at the Red Cross had opened back up. I really need something good to happen right now.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 16, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I just applied for a job with the Red Cross. My job with Quest just isn't going anywhere and we can't live with me working only one day in a week. I kind of feel like my boss has let me down.
> 
> Please keep us in your thoughts. I got an awesome text from Keebs last night that I really needed. Woke up and found that job at the Red Cross had opened back up. I really need something good to happen right now.



Good luck T bug


----------



## Keebs (Apr 16, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 10 more working days then off to PCB for a week, AND a visit to my Keebsieweebsie !!!




stayed up late watching Dallas............. Izzzsweepy!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 16, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> howdy



Hey where you been, where's Dirt


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 16, 2013)

Keebs said:


> stayed up late watching Dallas............. Izzzsweepy!



Whens Quack coming to your house Hornet let me borrow his twista matt, i think i can take the champ.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 16, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Whens Quack coming to your house Hornet let me borrow his twista matt, i think i can take the champ.


On his way to PCB.......... come'on ova, we'll show him da ropes!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 16, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey where you been, where's Dirt



I've been just right ova there.  I don't know where Dirty is; I haven't seen the little feller in a while


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 16, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I've been just right ova there.  I don't know where Dirty is; I haven't seen the little feller in a while



Oh, ova there..only place i didnt look.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## slip (Apr 16, 2013)

Anybuddy get the tag number of the truck that runt me over last nite?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 16, 2013)

slip said:


> Anybuddy get the tag number of the truck that runt me over last nite?


 were it a freightliner?


Lunch............. leftover hb helper & broccoli salad.........


----------



## Hankus (Apr 16, 2013)

slip said:


> Anybuddy get the tag number of the truck that runt me over last nite?



Son ya got no idea





Fried chicken fer lunch


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 16, 2013)

No No:


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 16, 2013)

Tell Mud I'm playing his song ova in da man purse thread.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 16, 2013)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 16, 2013)

Keebs said:


>



I don't get it


----------



## Keebs (Apr 16, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


blame it on Snowy!


hdm03 said:


> I don't get it


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 16, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I just applied for a job with the Red Cross. My job with Quest just isn't going anywhere and we can't live with me working only one day in a week. I kind of feel like my boss has let me down.
> 
> Please keep us in your thoughts. I got an awesome text from Keebs last night that I really needed. Woke up and found that job at the Red Cross had opened back up. I really need something good to happen right now.





Prayers headed ya'lls way from us .


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 16, 2013)

Moultrie boy with his Ky turkey.

http://forum.gon.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=726275&stc=1&d=1366132958


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 16, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:
			
		

> 10 more working days then off to PCB for a week, AND a visit to my Keebsieweebsie !!!



you forgettin somebody...... 


_Posted from  Gon.com  App  for  Android_


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 16, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> you forgettin somebody......
> 
> 
> _Posted from  Gon.com  App  for  Android_









Would love to meet you and da baybay too !!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 16, 2013)

Gotta go run errands with da wifey . . .


----------



## Crickett (Apr 16, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I just applied for a job with the Red Cross. My job with Quest just isn't going anywhere and we can't live with me working only one day in a week. I kind of feel like my boss has let me down.
> 
> Please keep us in your thoughts. I got an awesome text from Keebs last night that I really needed. Woke up and found that job at the Red Cross had opened back up. I really need something good to happen right now.


 for ya girl! 



Keebs said:


>






KyDawg said:


> Moultrie boy with his Ky turkey.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=726275&stc=1&d=1366132958



 




Finally finished priming the coop! Now time to start painting! 

Keebs I ain't forgot about ya! It's just taking longer than planned!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 16, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I just applied for a job with the Red Cross. My job with Quest just isn't going anywhere and we can't live with me working only one day in a week. I kind of feel like my boss has let me down.
> 
> Please keep us in your thoughts. I got an awesome text from Keebs last night that I really needed. Woke up and found that job at the Red Cross had opened back up. I really need something good to happen right now.


 HOW did I miss this?!?!?  Tbug, when I got that from my sis, you literally "popped" into my head to send it to! Something good will come along!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 16, 2013)

I wasn't even tryin.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 16, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I wasn't even tryin.



oops. missed it.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 16, 2013)

Hey


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 16, 2013)

Wasn't even trying


----------



## Keebs (Apr 16, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> oops. missed it.



But I think *someone* fixed it for you...............


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 16, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I wasn't even tryin.



I can tell


----------



## Keebs (Apr 16, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I can tell


bad b......... I mean hdm03!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 16, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I wasn't even tryin.






hdm03 said:


> Wasn't even trying



 I was at lunch


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 16, 2013)

Keebs said:


> bad b......... I mean hdm03!



It wasn't me No No:


----------



## Keebs (Apr 16, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> It wasn't me No No:


 you were the only one around!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 16, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you were the only one around!



I just came in to say hey and then boom........I wasn't even trying at all


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 16, 2013)

I see kracker lurking at the bottom; it was probably him


----------



## kracker (Apr 16, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Wasn't even trying


----------



## slip (Apr 16, 2013)

kracker said:


> View attachment 726283






How ya been Kracker?


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 16, 2013)

Whats up party people?


----------



## kracker (Apr 16, 2013)

slip said:


> How ya been Kracker?


Doing good Slip, thanks for asking!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 16, 2013)

kracker said:


> Doing good Slip, thanks for asking!



Glad to hear you are doing good Mr kracker.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 16, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I just came in to say hey and then boom........I wasn't even trying at all


 yeahhhh, riiiiiiight.............


kracker said:


> View attachment 726283


BAZINGA!! Hiya kracker!


blood on the ground said:


> Whats up party people?


 Blood!


KyDawg said:


> Glad to hear you are doing good Mr kracker.


 Hey Pops!

Ok, I just posted more pics in the Mudfest thread........... a few are "just" for Pops' looking pleasure..............


----------



## Keebs (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## Da Possum (Apr 16, 2013)

My nanner be dancin'


----------



## rydert (Apr 16, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Hey





hdm03 said:


> Wasn't even trying





hdm03 said:


> My nanner be dancin'



dang idjit...................you were trying


----------



## rydert (Apr 16, 2013)

hey there Keebs


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 16, 2013)

rydert said:


> hey there Keebs



Where ya been Dirt?? You missed the Beva, Him and Hornet 22 are best buddies now.


----------



## rydert (Apr 16, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Where ya been Dirt?? You missed the Beva, Him and Hornet 22 are best buddies now.



I bet day is cute holdin hands and wearing there matching meggings........


----------



## Keebs (Apr 16, 2013)

rydert said:


> hey there Keebs


 hiya


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 16, 2013)

rydert said:


> dang idjit...................you were trying



Hey there Dirty; where ya been little fella?


----------



## rydert (Apr 16, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Hey there Dirty; where ya been little fella?



too much messican food................or either you, Hawnett, or strang gave me da virus.....


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 16, 2013)

rydert said:


> too much messican food................or either you, Hawnett, or strang gave me da virus.....



I told ya to warsh yo hands.....


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 16, 2013)

The missing dirt showed up. Afternoon to you Keebs.


----------



## rydert (Apr 16, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I told ya to warsh yo hands.....





it weren't dat....................


----------



## Keebs (Apr 16, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I told ya to warsh yo hands.....


----------



## Keebs (Apr 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> The missing dirt showed up. Afternoon to you Keebs.


 Heeeyyyy there!  Did you go see the pics I posted for you yet?!?!?


----------



## rydert (Apr 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> The missing dirt showed up. Afternoon to you Keebs.



hey KyDawg.....still wearing yo speedo?.......


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 16, 2013)

rydert said:


> it weren't dat....................



Dats gross.....


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 16, 2013)

I dont told you three times that I dont.......aw just forget about it.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 16, 2013)

rydert said:


> too much messican food................or either you, Hawnett, or strang gave me da virus.....



He gave me that same rash


----------



## rydert (Apr 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I dont told you three times that I dont.......aw just forget about it.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 16, 2013)

Alright, got the bed of Mud's truck filled up with water for a splashin good time on the way home today............


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 16, 2013)

turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey
I'm officially on vacation for the next 5 days to try to chase another thunder chicken!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 16, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey
> I'm officially on vacation for the next 5 days to try to chase another thunder chicken!



Well I don't go back to work until NEXT Thursday so I have no excuse for not getting a turkey. 


Except that they've all disappeared.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 16, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Well I don't go back to work until NEXT Thursday so I have no excuse for not getting a turkey.
> 
> 
> Except that they've all disappeared.



The timber crews are now on the Canyon Road. I have no idea when they'll be cutting but i doubt i can hear any gobbles over a chainsaw if i want to hunt over there. I plan to start out on the county road in the morning at tripod entrance. If that other bird goes where i think he will, I'll probably be within 300 yards of where i killed my saturday bird. There is definitely a lonely hen there now.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 16, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> The timber crews are now on the Canyon Road. I have no idea when they'll be cutting but i doubt i can hear any gobbles over a chainsaw if i want to hunt over there. I plan to start out on the county road in the morning at tripod entrance. If that other bird goes where i think he will, I'll probably be within 300 yards of where i killed my saturday bird. There is definitely a lonely hen there now.



Why are you invisible now?


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 16, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Why are you invisible now?



cause i'm chasin' varmints in a few forums.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 16, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> cause i'm chasin' varmints in a few forums.



So you ARE a stawker.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 16, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I told ya to warsh yo hands.....





rydert said:


> it weren't dat....................





stringmusic said:


> Dats gross.....





KyDawg said:


> I dont told you three times that I dont.......aw just forget about it.





hdm03 said:


> He gave me that same rash

















ya'll juss aint right in da head.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 16, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> cause i'm chasin' varmints in a few forums.



I didn't do it.


----------



## rydert (Apr 16, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> ya'll juss aint right in da head.



I agree.....wait ..what?...


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 16, 2013)

rydert said:


> I agree.....wait ..what?...



Whatchu doin up this late lil fella? It's pass yo bed time.


----------



## rydert (Apr 16, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Whatchu doin up this late lil fella? It's pass yo bed time.



I'm watching da Beva's new video


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 16, 2013)

rydert said:


> I'm watching da Beva's new video



He sho can dance can't he!!!

You get in da bed after the video is ova, you got a big day ahead of you tomorrow.


----------



## rydert (Apr 16, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> He sho can dance can't he!!!
> 
> You get in da bed after the video is ova, you got a big day ahead of you tomorrow.



I sho do...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 16, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> cause i'm chasin' varmints in a few forums.


Duck hunters, huh?


----------



## rydert (Apr 16, 2013)

Hey...


----------



## rydert (Apr 16, 2013)

Look at me.....and I weren't even trying ...


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 16, 2013)

rydert said:


> Look at me.....and I weren't even trying ...



I dont believe you dirt.


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 16, 2013)

Looks like everyone done went to bed!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 16, 2013)

Today spurs 1 and a half inches long. I am finally teaching these SOWEGA boys how to hunt.

http://forum.gon.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=726369&stc=1&d=1366165043


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 16, 2013)

Night youngins dem boys from Moultrie are wearing the old man out.


----------



## slip (Apr 16, 2013)

One night down ... one more to go, then its a 4 day weekend.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 17, 2013)

SnowHunter said:


> Looks like everyone done went to bed!



Snowey, I wish that I had gone to bed early but somehow I didn't make it under the sheets until after midnight.  I did sleep a couple of hours though.  Now I need to get a shower because I am heading up in your neck of the woods in a few minutes.  I have to visit the large town of Pendergrass due to an emergency at the Yota Compressor Plant there.  When opportunity knocks, you got to respond in order to increase your business though.  

Hopefully, I might find some good coffee along the way to keep me awake.

In the meantime, I hope all of you have a Happy Hump Day because I will be humping all day today for sure.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 17, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Snowey, I wish that I had gone to bed early but somehow I didn't make it under the sheets until after midnight.  I did sleep a couple of hours though.  Now I need to get a shower because I am heading up in your neck of the woods in a few minutes.  I have to visit the large town of Pendergrass due to an emergency at the Yota Compressor Plant there.  When opportunity knocks, you got to respond in order to increase your business though.
> 
> Hopefully, I might find some good coffee along the way to keep me awake.
> 
> In the meantime, I hope all of you have a Happy Hump Day because I will be humping all day today for sure.



see if you can find this truck . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 17, 2013)

Morning!
Not ideal. Got some wind and partly cloudy. Whipporwills and owls are cursing each other, but no gobbles yet. Still too early.


----------



## Hankus (Apr 17, 2013)

Yep


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 17, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning!
> Not ideal. Got some wind and partly cloudy. Whipporwills and owls are cursing each other, but no gobbles yet. Still too early.



Hang tough. The day is young. 

Two more days and I'll be back at em.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 17, 2013)

Uh huh.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 17, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Uh huh.



yep


----------



## Crickett (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## Da Possum (Apr 17, 2013)

werd........today be my wednesday


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 17, 2013)

Mornin peoples


----------



## Keebs (Apr 17, 2013)

....................


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> ....................


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 17, 2013)

Morning folks

A couple of pics from this weekend


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 17, 2013)

One more


----------



## Keebs (Apr 17, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


 dead into ball season, concession money to count, signs to be made, ~sigh~ work, work, work~


Lukikus2 said:


> Morning folks
> 
> A couple of pics from this weekend


 why'd you pic that color nail polish, instead of going clear like............. OOOOOhhhhhh, wait, YOU DID IT!!!!!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 17, 2013)

Poor fellar


----------



## Keebs (Apr 17, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Poor fellar


I know, but I couldn't hurt the poor fellars feelings..........


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 17, 2013)

Lukikus2 said:


> One more



Do ya have some video footage?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> why'd you pic that color nail polish, instead of going clear like............. OOOOOhhhhhh, wait, YOU DID IT!!!!!!!!! Congrats!



Thanks. I couldn't find my fusia colored polish. 



mudracing101 said:


> Poor fellar



I am now.



hdm03 said:


> Do ya have some video footage?




Yep


----------



## Keebs (Apr 17, 2013)

Lukikus2 said:


> Thanks. I couldn't find my fusia colored polish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rydert (Apr 17, 2013)

Lukikus2 said:


> Thanks. I couldn't find my fusia colored polish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





CONGRATS unLukikus2....


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 17, 2013)

Morning youngins.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 17, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Morning youngins.


You ain't out  turkeys?


----------



## rydert (Apr 17, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Morning youngins.





Keebs said:


> You ain't out  turkeys?



you can't  no turkeys in a speedo......


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 17, 2013)

rydert said:


> you can't  no turkeys in a speedo......



Yes you can


----------



## Crickett (Apr 17, 2013)

I HATE spiders!!!!! I HATE spiders!!!! I HATE spiders!!!




Mornin' Yall!





Did I mention I HATE Spiders!!!


----------



## kracker (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 17, 2013)

rydert said:


> you can't  no turkeys in a speedo......





hdm03 said:


> Yes you can



Ducks tooooooo


----------



## Keebs (Apr 17, 2013)

rydert said:


> you can't  no turkeys in a speedo......





hdm03 said:


> Yes you can





Crickett said:


> I HATE spiders!!!!! I HATE spiders!!!! I HATE spiders!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





kracker said:


> View attachment 726452


you're not being nice.........


Hornet22 said:


> Ducks tooooooo


----------



## slip (Apr 17, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I HATE spiders!!!!! I HATE spiders!!!! I HATE spiders!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too.


kracker said:


> View attachment 726452



Almost ranks up there with posting beva pics...


----------



## kracker (Apr 17, 2013)

slip said:


> Me too.
> 
> 
> Almost ranks up there with posting beva pics...


Easy now, I do have a FEW standards.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 17, 2013)

left ova lemon pepper cheekun, steamed brocolli & a "different" kinda baked tater........ sliced almost all the way through, drizzled with olive oil, sea salt & pepper & baked............. not bad, beats a micro meal.......


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 17, 2013)

Taco Bell, its whats fo lunch


----------



## Keebs (Apr 17, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Taco Bell, its whats fo lunch


I love Taco Bell...............


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 17, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Taco Bell, its whats fo lunch



Somebody gonna be stanky this afternoon


----------



## Keebs (Apr 17, 2013)

This is soooo cool!!!!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 17, 2013)

kracker said:


> View attachment 726452



Dat's not funny! No No: I was cwying  I was so skeered!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> This is soooo cool!!!!



That was pretty cool!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 17, 2013)

My computer is acting crazy


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2013)

What'd I miss?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 17, 2013)

Jeffro!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2013)

Has there been any Tornado flood storms? 

 Mudro!!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 17, 2013)

Hey


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## slip (Apr 17, 2013)

Parents got a new car (SUV) ... Cute little thing but i felt like i was driving a weedwacker. Told dad to pop the hood 

"Oh heck, you ever gotta work on that thing you might as well trade it in"

Tiny


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 17, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Has there been any Tornado flood storms?
> 
> Mudro!!



There was one , one time.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 17, 2013)

slip said:


> Parents got a new car (SUV) ... Cute little thing but i felt like i was driving a weedwacker. Told dad to pop the hood
> 
> "Oh heck, you ever gotta work on that thing you might as well trade it in"
> 
> Tiny



So what'd they get?


----------



## slip (Apr 17, 2013)

Crickett said:


> So what'd they get?



2013 honda CRV.

Momma dont need nothing more than a little 4 cylinder, so i think it'll work out good for her.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 17, 2013)

slip said:


> 2013 honda CRV.
> 
> Momma dont need nothing more than a little 4 cylinder, so i think it'll work out good for her.



Cool! I like my little 4 cylinder car! It gets awesome gas mileage!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 17, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> My computer is acting crazy


It ain't the 'puter..........


Jeff C. said:


> What'd I miss?


CHIEEEFFFF!!!!!!!!!!!!


Jeff C. said:


> Has there been any Tornado flood storms?
> 
> Mudro!!





Crickett said:


> Cool! I like my little 4 cylinder car! It gets _*awesome gas mileage*_!


 THAT is what I am needing!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> It ain't the 'puter..........
> 
> CHIEEEFFFF!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



maybe you could ride your 3wheeler to work


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 17, 2013)

Y'all think 36 tomato plants will be enough?


----------



## slip (Apr 17, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Y'all think 36 tomato plants will be enough?



Nope, you'll need at least 38.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 17, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Y'all think 36 tomato plants will be enough?



Make it 40,  love me some maters


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> It ain't the 'puter..........
> 
> CHIEEEFFFF!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Well, Helllllo there!!!!! 

I'm sweepy, may have to take a nap. Went to bed @ 3 somethin, got up @ 7:00a, drove home, dropped off buddy and brother, unloaded and dropped off rental. Hard to keep eyes open right now.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 17, 2013)

By the way; I didn't even try


----------



## Keebs (Apr 17, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> maybe you could ride your 3wheeler to work





blood on the ground said:


> Y'all think 36 tomato plants will be enough?


No No:


slip said:


> Nope, you'll need at least 38.





Jeff C. said:


> Well, Helllllo there!!!!!
> 
> I'm sweepy, may have to take a nap. Went to bed @ 3 somethin, got up @ 7:00a, drove home, dropped off buddy and brother, unloaded and dropped off rental. Hard to keep eyes open right now.


 yep, I hear a nap in your future!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## Da Possum (Apr 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 17, 2013)

hdm03 said:


>


----------



## rydert (Apr 17, 2013)

hey.....and I weren't even trying


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 17, 2013)

rydert said:


> hey.....and I weren't even trying



You tha biggest tryer I know......


----------



## Keebs (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## Da Possum (Apr 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


>



Bunch of silly drunks..... No No:


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 17, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Bunch of silly drunks..... No No:


----------



## Keebs (Apr 17, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Bunch of silly drunks..... No No:


No No: we weren't all drunk, nope, not at all!No No:


----------



## Keebs (Apr 17, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


>


 I said not ALL................


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> No No: we weren't all drunk, nope, not at all!No No:






Okay, so who besides Julie and da Jag ???


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 17, 2013)

Ya'll be honest.......was Keebs cutting da cheese in this pic?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay, so who besides Julie and da Jag ???


LillMudracin, me, Chief, really, no one got "tore up" neither night!


hdm03 said:


> Ya'll be honest.......was Keebs cutting da cheese in this pic?


No No: nope, just trying to make room for the other's behind me to be seen, behind my bigolself!


----------



## kracker (Apr 17, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Dat's not funny! No No: I was cwying  I was so skeered!


I'm sorry, just playin'.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 17, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Ya'll be honest.......was Keebs cutting da cheese in this pic?






Who's da HAWTIE with the glasses, Mudracer's wife ????


----------



## Keebs (Apr 17, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Ya'll be honest.......was Keebs cutting da cheese in this pic?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Who's da HAWTIE with the glasses, Mudracer's wife ????


----------



## Crickett (Apr 17, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Ya'll be honest.......was Keebs cutting da cheese in this pic?





Sorry Keebs but that was funny! 


kracker said:


> I'm sorry, just playin'.


It's otay! I forgive ya!  Jus dont do it again! 




Seriously though I have a severe case of arachnophobia & this morning the biggest ugliest wolf spider I ever seen got on my hand! I had a severe panic attack! It was not a pretty sight!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 17, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Sorry Keebs but that was funny!
> 
> It's otay! I forgive ya!  Jus dont do it again!
> 
> ...


not you too!  I knew I was gonna catch it when I posed even!
It got ON you??!?! Oh Heeeeck naw, I'da been pananickin too!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 17, 2013)

Day one of Bama's Turkey vacation:
Coffee, bugs on the windshield, wind, 4-wheelers, trucks, timber crews, gobble, 4-wheelers( not mine), two turkey hens( 45 minutes apart), timber cruiser boss, contract tree painters, chainsaws, blocked road, go to other area, hot, quiet, thirsty, hungry, home, nap.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> not you too!  I knew I was gonna catch it when I posed even!
> It got ON you??!?! Oh Heeeeck naw, I'da been pananickin too!



Well; at least it looks like the folks behind you are enjoying it


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 17, 2013)

Pookie done gone in da Ninja mode . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pookie done gone in da Ninja mode . . .



I like the little red light next to my name.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 17, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Well; at least it looks like the folks behind you are enjoying it


----------



## Keebs (Apr 17, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I like the little red light next to my name.


No No: you forgot to turn it back on.....................


Ok, I guess Mud forgot me today, he didn't like the slippy-slide I built in the truck yesterday.............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 17, 2013)

Gotta get ready for work .


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 17, 2013)

Skrimp and pasta wif alfredo sawce


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta get ready for work .



Be safe, Bro! 
I gotta clean up my decoys. Got a gobbler i think is working a clearcut and he's gonna need something out there to get his attention. "Newgene" is going hunting with me in the morning. He's my Jake decoy that i sutured a real jake skin and fan to his back.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 17, 2013)

No work.
No money.

Now...

No A/C 



Did someone cast a curse on me when I wasn't looking?


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 17, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> No work.
> No money.
> 
> Now...
> ...



Oh no!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 17, 2013)

Just downloaded my trailcams. Deer, hogs, coyote, bobcats, coons, two turkey hens, and...... the 3 Amigo's!
No gobblers on cam anywhere.


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Who's da HAWTIE with the glasses, Mudracer's wife ????



Toldja ditnt I............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 17, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Toldja ditnt I............





She's a sexy lookin lil thang !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 17, 2013)

The sleep monsta has arrived earlier than normal. No No:


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 17, 2013)

I really need a drank...a tall drank


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 17, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I really need a drank...a tall drank





Have one for me !!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 17, 2013)

Although the family might not have enjoyed my extra crispy chicken strips,

Sammich
Orange Fluffy Thingie
Spotlight
Fidget
Baron Von Poopiehead
Phantom
Frosty Monster
ButterMan
Tiger Kitty
Stewart
and
Uncle Fester

all enjoyed the heck out of them.    

You ain't laughed until you've watched 11 cats fight over the remnants of three extra crispy chicken strips.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> The sleep monsta has arrived earlier than normal. No No:



Jealous much
Mud's wife is da bomb.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 17, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Although the family might not have enjoyed my extra crispy chicken strips,
> 
> Sammich
> Orange Fluffy Thingie
> ...



ELEVEN??? 

Is runnin a cathouse in Valdosta legal?

Do we have to call you Madaam Turtlebug from now on?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 17, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> ELEVEN???
> 
> Is runnin a cathouse in Valdosta legal?
> 
> Do we have to call you Madaam Turtlebug from now on?



 I don't care for cats.No No:


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 17, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> ELEVEN???
> 
> Is runnin a cathouse in Valdosta legal?
> 
> Do we have to call you Madaam Turtlebug from now on?




Nah, Crazy Cat Lady will do just fine.  

I gotta do something quick though. Sammich and Phantom are pregnant.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 17, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Nah, Crazy Cat Lady will do just fine.
> 
> I gotta do something quick though. Sammich and Phantom are pregnant.


My dad had that problem for a while. He didn't know how to get rid of them, and I told him that one is simple. Stop feeding them and they will go hang out with someone that will. He stopped feeding them and like magic they all disappeared.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 17, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I don't care for cats.No No:



I do love my dog but I gotta say, cats are so much easier to take care of.  

Then again, my indoor cats are all we had ever planned on having. Then the neighbor had to go and die.  

I didn't mind taking care of those few. I just didn't know they had "friends".


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 17, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> My dad had that problem for a while. He didn't know how to get rid of them, and I told him that one is simple. Stop feeding them and they will go hang out with someone that will. He stopped feeding them and like magic they all disappeared.



Yeah but there's one that I swear would die if he had to go somewhere else. 

Baron has become a permanent fixture. He even looks forward to visits from Wobbert-Woo!  He loves to go for rides in the car, he even tries to help you drive. He fetches his own dinner, brings me presents. WE just can't let him go. Fishbait is as attached to him as anyone.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 17, 2013)

Spider encounter #2 today  caught a mouse in the garage on a trap go to pick it up & one of them big ol dang wolf spiders was chowing down on it!  this one did not get on me thank God! 





blood on the ground said:


> I really need a drank...a tall drank



Me too! A big ol glass of wine would be real good right now! It's been a looooonnnng day!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 17, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> My dad had that problem for a while. He didn't know how to get rid of them, and I told him that one is simple. Stop feeding them and they will go hang out with someone that will. He stopped feeding them and like magic they all disappeared.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 17, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Spider encounter #2 today  caught a mouse in the garage on a trap go to pick it up & one of them big ol dang wolf spiders was chowing down on it!  this one did not get on me thank God!



Yeah, I still need to go sight in my rifle after my last big spider encounter.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 17, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> My dad had that problem for a while. He didn't know how to get rid of them, and I told him that one is simple. Stop feeding them and they will go hang out with someone that will. He stopped feeding them and like magic they all disappeared.


That ain't happening. 


Crickett said:


> Spider encounter #2 today  caught a mouse in the garage on a trap go to pick it up & one of them big ol dang wolf spiders was chowing down on it!  this one did not get on me thank God!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a spider was chewing on a dead mouse? No pic's?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 17, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Spider encounter #2 today  caught a mouse in the garage on a trap go to pick it up & one of them big ol dang wolf spiders was chowing down on it!  this one did not get on me thank God!


I *HATE* spiders...........


----------



## Crickett (Apr 17, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Yeah, I still need to go sight in my rifle after my last big spider encounter.



Girl let me tell ya after that one got on me this morning I almost pulled out my 45 on it! I was flipping out! I grab a shovel instead! I'm pretty sure I killed it but I didn't find its corpse!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 17, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> That ain't happening.
> 
> 
> a spider was chewing on a dead mouse? No pic's?



Ain't NO WAY I am taking any pics of a spider! No No:No No:



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I *HATE* spiders...........View attachment 726524


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 17, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Girl let me tell ya after that one got on me this morning I almost pulled out my 45 on it! I was flipping out! I grab a shovel instead! I'm pretty sure I killed it but I didn't find its corpse!



Look real close. Do you see why my rifle ended up in the dirt and me running around in circles, dancing and screaming like a little girl.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 17, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> That ain't happening.



It could happen.  


Maybe. 


You're probably right.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2013)

<-----------Keebs Fatty sammmich!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 17, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> <-----------Keebs Fatty sammmich!



So you're saying you and my cats ate better than anybody tonight. 

I hated that I missed it.

I hated it even worse when I saw the pic of that Fatty.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> So you're saying you and my cats ate better than anybody tonight.
> 
> I hated that I missed it.
> 
> I hated it even worse when I saw the pic of that Fatty.



One slice left  They were delicious!

Sho did miss ya!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 17, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> One slice left  They were delicious!
> 
> Sho did miss ya!




I dang sure missed y'all. 

It just wasn't in the cards. With the "issues" you and I have pm'd about, I'm having to stay close to home right now.  I wasn't expecting to have to hang close to home Saturday but it ended up being that way. 

I'll make the next one though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I dang sure missed y'all.
> 
> It just wasn't in the cards. With the "issues" you and I have pm'd about, I'm having to stay close to home right now.  I wasn't expecting to have to hang close to home Saturday but it ended up being that way.
> 
> I'll make the next one though.



 I know what you mean, Lawd have mercy!  It's getting tougher for me to go out of town, just worryin about it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## Crickett (Apr 17, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Look real close. Do you see why my rifle ended up in the dirt and me running around in circles, dancing and screaming like a little girl.



 I ain't lookin that close! I'll just take your word for it! I was crying like a little girl after that one got on me today! 



Y'all my son is sick for the 3rd time this month! 
1st he had a virus a week later he got the flu. He was fine over spring break goes back to school this week today he comes home with a fever of 102 now he has strep!  poor lil guy just can't catch a break!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>





Ehhhh.....What's up, Doc? 



Crickett said:


> I ain't lookin that close! I'll just take your word for it! I was crying like a little girl after that one got on me today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dang, Crick....poor lil feller. Hope he get's better soon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2013)

Reckon I'll go watch some late night TV......CYL


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> This is soooo cool!!!!


The Hotel I'm staying at has a fire pit out by the pool!!..........When I got here Monday night, I was looking for my peers, and saw movement over by the firepit.

I went over to see if it was someone that I worked with.

Turned out it was a Woman from Minnesota that worked on the worlds fastest super computer, and she was here in Knoxville to work on it!!

You never know who you might be talking to!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 17, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> The Hotel I'm staying at has a fire pit out by the pool!!..........When I got here Monday night, I was looking for my peers, and saw movement over by the firepit.
> 
> I went over to see if it was someone that I worked with.
> 
> ...






How'd she look ??  




I'm guessing like a yankee brainiac from Minnesota ?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> How'd she look ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Older than me, but not unattractive!!

I was bored as heck!!

Didn't look like a brainiac at all!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 17, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Older than me, but not unattractive!!
> 
> I was bored as heck!!
> 
> Didn't look like a brainiac at all!!






Didja ax her to play a lil Twista ??


----------



## slip (Apr 17, 2013)

Fo day weekend here i are!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 17, 2013)

slip said:


> Fo day weekend here i are!



Shut yer mouth idjit....i just got home from werkin a double shif...i be tired tadeaf


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 17, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Shut yer mouth idjit....i just got home from werkin a double shif...i be tired tadeaf





OUCH !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 18, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> OUCH !!!



Its just good to be workin a full week again...the overtime is nothing short of a blessing! AMEN


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 18, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Its just good to be workin a full week again...the overtime is nothing short of a blessing! AMEN





Proud for ya man  !!!


----------



## slip (Apr 18, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Shut yer mouth idjit....i just got home from werkin a double shif...i be tired tadeaf



It's too good to be true, they'll call me in at some point.


Hooked On Quack said:


> OUCH !!!



Sup Quackers.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 18, 2013)

slip said:


> It's too good to be true, they'll call me in at some point.
> 
> 
> Sup Quackers.






Hiya lil bro !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 18, 2013)

Thirsty Thursday


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 18, 2013)

Mornin.......brang on da coffee


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 18, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> see if you can find this truck . . .




OK, Gobblin what were you doing up at such a crazy time yesterday morning.  I had a good excuse as I needed to be in Pendergrass at 6:15 AM.  Spent all day at the Yota plant up there.  I also saw that Sterlo has a nice new fantastic place to work also.  I spent all day right beside his new employment location.

Oh, I did find that truck in your photo and it helped me to stay awake yesterday too.  In fact, I was at the Pilot Station at 4 AM getting gas and something nice to drink in order to stay awake.  It lasted until 10 PM last night and then somebody just knocked me out and I woke up at 4:30 AM this morning.  Then the dreaded "white screen" took over for about an hour this morning.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 18, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OK, Gobblin what were you doing up at such a crazy time yesterday morning.  I had a good excuse as I needed to be in Pendergrass at 6:15 AM.  Spent all day at the Yota plant up there.  I also saw that Sterlo has a nice new fantastic place to work also.  I spent all day right beside his new employment location.
> 
> Oh, I did find that truck in your photo and it helped me to stay awake yesterday too.  In fact, I was at the Pilot Station at 4 AM getting gas and something nice to drink in order to stay awake.  It lasted until 10 PM last night and then somebody just knocked me out and I woke up at 4:30 AM this morning.  Then the dreaded "white screen" took over for about an hour this morning.



Hopefully you will be back when I'm not tied up with the good folks from Japan. When ya get back up this way give me a holler.


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 18, 2013)

Mornin Droolers!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 18, 2013)

another day, another dollar-two-ninety-eight..........


----------



## Keebs (Apr 18, 2013)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Droolers!


 Hiyasista!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 18, 2013)

MUUUUDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!MAAAANNNNDDDIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 18, 2013)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Droolers!





Keebs said:


> another day, another dollar-two-ninety-eight..........






Hiya gal friends !!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 18, 2013)

Just another day in paradise 

How y'all doing?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 18, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya gal friends !!!





SnowHunter said:


> Just another day in paradise
> 
> How y'all doing?


OMG, your avatar!!!!!!!!!! TOOOOOOOO CUTE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 18, 2013)

Gotta crash, good day/night friends.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 18, 2013)

Howdy folks



Nighty night Quack


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 18, 2013)

Werd


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 18, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Werd



I can't tell if you or dirt is tryin' harder, y'all are such tryers.


I neva try. All of a sudden I juss look up, and there I am, without even tryin.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 18, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta crash, good day/night friends.





hdm03 said:


> Howdy folks
> 
> 
> 
> Nighty night Quack










hdm03 said:


> Werd


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 18, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I can't tell if you or dirt is tryin' harder, y'all are such tryers.
> 
> 
> I neva try. All of a sudden I juss look up, and there I am, without even tryin.



It's because you believe the Beva...


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 18, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I can't tell if you or dirt is tryin' harder, y'all are such tryers.
> 
> 
> I neva try. All of a sudden I juss look up, and there I am, without even tryin.



Is it that obvious?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> MUUUUDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!MAAAANNNNDDDIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!


Quit pushing it , .......... it was funny


hdm03 said:


> Werd


to your mother


hdm03 said:


> Is it that obvious?



Yes.








Morning peoples, its FRIDAY EVE


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 18, 2013)

Bwahahahahahaha


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> OMG, your avatar!!!!!!!!!! TOOOOOOOO CUTE!!!!!!!!



That is definitely Aimee the Diva personified


----------



## Keebs (Apr 18, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Bwahahahahahaha


wiggle-wiggle-wiggle


----------



## Keebs (Apr 18, 2013)

SnowHunter said:


> That is definitely Aimee the Diva personified


That look is PRICELESS!


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 18, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> It's because you believe the Beva...



I'm neva gonna give up again!!!!


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 18, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Is it that obvious?



Yes, but as tha beva says, "neva give up", so it's ok that you was tryin.


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 18, 2013)

Sweet baby Jesus, y'all are gonna have me singing that darn song all day now


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 18, 2013)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Droolers!



Shmoooo!!!  What is that expression, "Uhhhhh, I don't think so." 



Keebs said:


> another day, another dollar-two-ninety-eight..........



 Nickel 95 here! 






hdm03 said:


> Howdy folks
> 
> 
> 
> Nighty night Quack










mudracing101 said:


> Quit pushing it , .......... it was funny
> 
> to your mother
> 
> ...



It Iz?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 18, 2013)

SnowHunter said:


> Sweet baby Jesus, y'all are gonna have me singing that darn song all day now



Like a "Aimee Lisa"


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> That look is PRICELESS!





Jeff C. said:


> Like a "Aimee Lisa"



 Quoted da wrong one!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 18, 2013)

SnowHunter said:


> Sweet baby Jesus, y'all are gonna have me singing that darn song all day now



Don't worry, I had an 80's hair band song stuck in my head the other day


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 18, 2013)

Shmoo! That was one of her many faces, I can't remember what it was about though.  she is such a ham!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 18, 2013)

SnowHunter said:


> Shmoo! That was one of her many faces, I can't remember what it was about though.  she is such a ham!



Too cute!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 18, 2013)

SnowHunter said:


> Shmoo! That was one of her many faces, I can't remember what it was about though.  she is such a ham!


apples don't fall far from the tree!


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> apples don't fall far from the tree!


 haha must not get it from me then !


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 18, 2013)

A wire came loose on the A/C and burnt the capacitor up.  

Bait just left to go get a new one. Praying this is all that's wrong cause last night was MISERABLE.  Even though it was cool outside this morning, it never got cool in the house until about 3:00 this morning. 

Yeah yeah yeah, I know. Open the windows. Well, unfortunately, that's the price we pay for having indoor cats. You can't do that cause if an outdoor critter or smell catches their attention, there goes your screen and your cat.  

Didn't run the dishwasher, can't do laundry. I should've just got on up and went to the turkey woods.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 18, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> A wire came loose on the A/C and burnt the capacitor up.
> 
> Bait just left to go get a new one. Praying this is all that's wrong cause last night was MISERABLE.  Even though it was cool outside this morning, it never got cool in the house until about 3:00 this morning.
> 
> ...



OUCH!! BTDT, about 20 some odd yrs ago. Miz T and I had both lost jobs one month apart from each other. We were barely making ends meet and couldn't afford a new unit, went all summer with no AC


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> OUCH!! BTDT, about 20 some odd yrs ago. Miz T and I had both lost jobs one month apart from each other. We were barely making ends meet and couldn't afford a new unit, went all summer with no AC



Our unit is 15 years old this summer. We know it's getting time to replace it but this ain't gonna be the summer to do it. 

If this fixes it and we can make it through this summer, we're definitely going to replace it before next year's heat wave hits.  

Hopefully, this will get us through this year and buy us enough time to get back on our feet. 

If not, we'll probably have to look into a couple of window units. We have just an average sized 3/2 house, but replacing an entire central unit ain't cheap.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 18, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Our unit is 15 years old this summer. We know it's getting time to replace it but this ain't gonna be the summer to do it.
> 
> If this fixes it and we can make it through this summer, we're definitely going to replace it before next year's heat wave hits.
> 
> ...



Uhhh....tell me about it! Just replaced mine 2 yrs ago, and it was only 10 yrs old.  $4700.00, if I remember correctly. However, I financed it through EMC, no interest, and the payment is added to our electric bill, $130.00 a month.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 18, 2013)

SnowHunter said:


> haha must not get it from me then !


 ohpuhleeze!


Jeff C. said:


> Uhhh....tell me about it! Just replaced mine 2 yrs ago, and it was only 10 yrs old.  $4700.00, if I remember correctly. However, I financed it through EMC, no interest, and the payment is added to our electric bill, $130.00 a month.


 that ain't a bad deal!  Love my local EMC bunch!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Uhhh....tell me about it! Just replaced mine 2 yrs ago, and it was only 10 yrs old.  $4700.00, if I remember correctly. However, I financed it through EMC, no interest, and the payment is added to our electric bill, $130.00 a month.



Not sure if Colquitt EMC does that or not. If they do it might be an option when we're ready for a new one.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 18, 2013)

Love me some AC


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 18, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Not sure if Colquitt EMC does that or not. If they do it might be an option when we're ready for a new one.



They probably do. I put some $ down up front, just so I wouldn't have the extra payment for so long.



mudracing101 said:


> Love me some AC



Really???


----------



## Keebs (Apr 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Really???


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 18, 2013)

Gots our A/C back.    

$40.

Days like this, I love being married to a mechanic.  


Now everybody can sleep tonight. It's sad when you take a shower and you're sweattier after you get out than you were before you got in.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 18, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Gots our A/C back.
> 
> $40.
> 
> ...

















and I lubs everyone of them!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> and I lubs everyone of them!




That's what I love about drivelers. We all gots a few screws loose, but we understand each other perfectly.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


>







turtlebug said:


> Gots our A/C back.
> 
> $40.
> 
> ...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> and I lubs everyone of them!



I thought I heard somebody calling me.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 18, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> That's what I love about drivelers. We all gots a few screws loose, but we understand each other perfectly.


EEEgggggzactly!!!!!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I thought I heard somebody calling me.


 Hithere!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 18, 2013)

Hey, hey, hey


----------



## rydert (Apr 18, 2013)

hey.......everybody.............and I weren't even trying


----------



## Keebs (Apr 18, 2013)

rydert said:


> hey.......everybody.............and I weren't even trying


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## KyDawg (Apr 18, 2013)

Quite around here today, the Moultrie boys are headed south, with some nice turkeys and good memories.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 18, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Quite around here today, the Moultrie boys are headed south, with some nice turkeys and good memories.



I got sidetracked. I was standing on an air vent enjoying the cold air.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 18, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Quite around here today, the Moultrie boys are headed south, with some nice turkeys and good memories.





turtlebug said:


> I got sidetracked. I was standing on an air vent enjoying the cold air.


Did you do the Marilyn Monroe pose??


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 18, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> A wire came loose on the A/C and burnt the FLUXcapacitor up.
> 
> Bait just left to go get a new one. Praying this is all that's wrong cause last night was MISERABLE.  Even though it was cool outside this morning, it never got cool in the house until about 3:00 this morning.
> 
> ...


 Why is it always the flux capacitor that breaks??


turtlebug said:


> Gots our A/C back.
> 
> $40.
> 
> ...


Good deal



hdm03 said:


>


I dont get it??



KyDawg said:


> Quite around here today, the Moultrie boys are headed south, with some nice turkeys and good memories.





turtlebug said:


> I got sidetracked. I was standing on an air vent enjoying the cold air.


Nakkid??????


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Did you do the Marilyn Monroe pose??



Naw, it wouldn't look right in an old pair of scrub pants and an archery tee. 





mudracing101 said:


> Nakkid??????




Negative Ghostrider.  

Bait is home, if I did that, he'd just wanna chase me around or sumpin and waste a bunch of time.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 18, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Negative Ghostrider.
> 
> Bait is home, if I did that, he'd just wanna chase me around or sumpin and waste a bunch of time.


 Tell Bait I wanna waste some time or sumpin..........


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Tell Bait I wanna waste some time or sumpin..........



He said to tell you to come on and he'd chase you around in the cold A/C.    

He also said to tell you that he has cobwebs and isn't sure he'd know what to do iffin he caught you.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 18, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> He said to tell you to come on and he'd chase you around in the cold A/C.
> 
> He also said to tell you that he has cobwebs and isn't sure he'd know what to do iffin he caught you.


Tell him we'd figure out something, 'tween both our cobwebs, I bet we could set up some kinda trap!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Might Have To Stop By DQ On The Way Home For The Wife Of Course.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 18, 2013)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Might Have To Stop By DQ On The Way Home For The Wife Of Course.


TEASE!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> TEASE!!!



Gey Pretty Lady, Want Me Swing By Picck You Up Also


----------



## Keebs (Apr 18, 2013)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Gey Pretty Lady, Want Me Swing By Picck You Up Also


shoot yeah!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 18, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Hi


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 18, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Naw, it wouldn't look right in an old pair of scrub pants and an archery tee.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





turtlebug said:


> He said to tell you to come on and he'd chase you around in the cold A/C.
> 
> He also said to tell you that he has cobwebs and isn't sure he'd know what to do iffin he caught you.






threeleggedpigmy said:


> Might Have To Stop By DQ On The Way Home For The Wife Of Course.


Love me some Blizzards


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 18, 2013)

Buffalo chicken fingers from Zaxby's was lunch. Need a nap


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 18, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Buffalo chicken fingers from Zaxby's was lunch. Need a nap



I didn't know a chicken had fingers.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 18, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I didn't know a chicken had fingers.



Buffalo chicken from Zaxby's.... fixed it


----------



## Keebs (Apr 18, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Buffalo chicken fingers from Zaxby's was lunch. Need a nap


Idon'tlikeyounomo!


KyDawg said:


> I didn't know a chicken had fingers.





mudracing101 said:


> _*Buffalo chicken*_ from Zaxby's.... fixed it


I bet they's some big 'ol cheekuns!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Idon'tlikeyounomo!
> 
> 
> 
> I bet they's some big 'ol cheekuns!



You made me spit my ice on the putor screen


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 18, 2013)

Alrighty then, Bait is passed out in his chair. I promise, I'm not responsible.    

Gotta get Mini-Me at 3:30 so I guess I'll mosey on into town, stop by the grocery story and pick up something for supper. Didn't lay anything out cause I wasn't sure if we were gonna have cold air.  I wasn't about the heat the house up cooking tonight.  

Yall be good.

The "ugly woman" has exited the building.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 18, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> You made me spit my ice on the putor screen


----------



## Keebs (Apr 18, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> You made me spit my ice on the putor screen


you're welcome!


turtlebug said:


> Alrighty then, Bait is passed out in his chair. I promise, I'm not responsible.
> 
> Gotta get Mini-Me at 3:30 so I guess I'll mosey on into town, stop by the grocery story and pick up something for supper. Didn't lay anything out cause I wasn't sure if we were gonna have cold air.  I wasn't about the heat the house up cooking tonight.
> 
> ...


fixed it for you!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 18, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Alrighty then, Bait is passed out in his chair. I promise, I'm not responsible.
> 
> Gotta get Mini-Me at 3:30 so I guess I'll mosey on into town, stop by the grocery story and pick up something for supper. Didn't lay anything out cause I wasn't sure if we were gonna have cold air.  I wasn't about the heat the house up cooking tonight.
> 
> ...


You aint ugly silly



mrs. hornet22 said:


>


She made a funny


Keebs said:


> you're welcome!
> 
> fixed it for you!



You forgot Crazy... its the crazy cat lady


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 18, 2013)

Poof, another one done gone, sorry , thought it was fair game in the campfire


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 18, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Poof, another one done gone, sorry , thought it was fair game in the campfire



what'd ya do this time.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 18, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> what'd ya do this time.



Like normal, opened my big mouth. Gonna hang out in here for a lil while.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 18, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Like normal, opened my big mouth. Gonna hang out in here for a lil while.



Did ya get yo self an infraction?


----------



## rydert (Apr 18, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Poof, another one done gone, sorry , thought it was fair game in the campfire





hdm03 said:


> Did ya get yo self an infraction?



idjits......................


----------



## Keebs (Apr 18, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> You forgot Crazy... its the crazy cat lady


 you're right, my bad...........


mudracing101 said:


> Poof, another one done gone, sorry , thought it was fair game in the campfire


No No: 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> what'd ya do this time.


 he messed up!


mudracing101 said:


> Like normal, _*opened my big mouth.*_ Gonna hang out in here for a lil while.


 you wuz being your normal self!


rydert said:


> idjits......................


Hey Now, theyzz OUR idjits though!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 18, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I got sidetracked. I was standing on an air vent enjoying the cold air.





Keebs said:


> Did you do the Marilyn Monroe pose??





mudracing101 said:


> Why is it always the flux capacitor that breaks??
> Good deal
> 
> I dont get it??
> ...





turtlebug said:


> Naw, it wouldn't look right in an old pair of scrub pants and an archery tee.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Keebs said:


> Tell Bait I wanna waste some time or sumpin..........





turtlebug said:


> He said to tell you to come on and he'd chase you around in the cold A/C.
> 
> He also said to tell you that he has cobwebs and isn't sure he'd know what to do iffin he caught you.





Keebs said:


> Tell him we'd figure out something, 'tween both our cobwebs, I bet we could set up some kinda trap!





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Might Have To Stop By DQ On The Way Home For The Wife Of Course.





Keebs said:


> TEASE!!!



Ice cream and chasin nekkid gals......I'm in!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Ice cream and chasin nekkid gals......I'm in!!


you couldn't do a DD if your life depended on it, could you?


----------



## rydert (Apr 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you couldn't do a DD if your life depended on it, could you?



what's that mean?..........


I don't get it.................


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you couldn't do a DD if your life depended on it, could you?



 I guess not.....I don't know what it iz!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 18, 2013)

rydert said:


> what's that mean?..........
> 
> 
> I don't get it.................





Jeff C. said:


> I guess not.....I don't know what it iz!!!



I would make a guess; but I don't needs another infraction today


----------



## Keebs (Apr 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I guess not.....I don't know what it iz!!!


 YOU do TOO know what the DD is........... 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=325789&highlight=daily+driveler


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 18, 2013)

interesting


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> YOU do TOO know what the DD is...........
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=325789&highlight=daily+driveler



OH! The daily driveler, probably could do one of dose. I thought you was talkin bout a designated driver


----------



## Keebs (Apr 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> OH! The daily driveler, probably could do one of dose. I thought you was talkin bout a designated driver


 you don't need one of them when you have a tent.....


----------



## Keebs (Apr 18, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> interesting


I've been wandering down the hallway, reading........... dang, I remember most of it too!


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> YOU do TOO know what the DD is...........
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=325789&highlight=daily+driveler



Thx mylady. Been readin a while. Like rbama said, lots of ghosts and legends in there


----------



## Keebs (Apr 18, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Thx mylady. Been readin a while. Like rbama said, lots of ghosts and legends in there


 yep!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Ice cream and chasin nekkid gals......I'm in!!






hdm03 said:


> Did ya get yo self an infraction?



Mud cant get no infraction... whats wrong wif you.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 18, 2013)

<-----------M&M peanuts


----------



## slip (Apr 18, 2013)

Sup folks ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 18, 2013)

slip said:


> Sup folks ...



 Quit tryin to sound soooo innocent!!


----------



## slip (Apr 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Quit tryin to sound soooo innocent!!



I dont know what it is, but i know i didnt do it.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 18, 2013)

Yanno, I put my danged 2001 Accord through heck, but I never thought to use it in a heavy duty capacity.


----------



## rydert (Apr 18, 2013)

what I miss.......


what's up slip? kilt a turkey yet?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 18, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Yanno, I put my danged 2001 Accord through heck, but I never thought to use it in a heavy duty capacity.



Only in South ga


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 18, 2013)

slip said:


> I dont know what it is, but i know i didnt do it.



Innocent until proven guilty, but then again, you are slip! 




turtlebug said:


> Yanno, I put my danged 2001 Accord through heck, but I never thought to use it in a heavy duty capacity.



STAY BACK!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 18, 2013)

rydert said:


> what I miss.......
> 
> 
> what's up slip? kilt a turkey yet?



Nothing; I'm just hanging out not really trying


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 18, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Nothing; I'm just hanging out not really trying


----------



## slip (Apr 18, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Yanno, I put my danged 2001 Accord through heck, but I never thought to use it in a heavy duty capacity.


Holy cow


rydert said:


> what I miss.......
> 
> 
> what's up slip? kilt a turkey yet?


Not yet. But i aint been in 8 or 9 days.


Jeff C. said:


> Innocent until proven guilty, but then again, you are slip!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats the truff.


hdm03 said:


> Nothing; I'm just hanging out not really trying



Not trying to what? Get banded? Bake a cake? Walk a dog?

Theres a not of things to not be trying, your gunna have to specify.


----------



## rydert (Apr 18, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Nothing; I'm just hanging out not really trying





I think you are trying.................but i'm not


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 18, 2013)

Oh snap


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 18, 2013)

Ya'll better not try nothing.


----------



## rydert (Apr 18, 2013)

slip said:


> Not trying to what? Get banded? Bake a cake? Walk a dog?
> 
> Theres a not of things to not be trying, your gunna have to specify.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 18, 2013)

Who's gonna try


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 18, 2013)

not me


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm not gonna try


----------



## rydert (Apr 18, 2013)

y'all have a good day........I'ma gonna try and sneek up on a turkey.....peace out


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 18, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> never



You tried ya idjit


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 18, 2013)

rydert said:


> y'all have a good day........I'ma gonna try and sneek up on a turkey.....peace out



Later Dirt


----------



## slip (Apr 18, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Ya'll better not try nothing.


To do what?


mudracing101 said:


> Who's gonna try


To do what?


hdm03 said:


> not me


Not you what?


mudracing101 said:


> I'm not gonna try


This aint funny no more


rydert said:


> y'all have a good day........I'ma gonna try and sneek up on a turkey.....peace out



SEE ... least you specify


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 18, 2013)

rydert said:


> y'all have a good day........I'ma gonna try and sneek up on a turkey.....peace out



 Good Luck!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 18, 2013)

slip said:


> To do what?
> 
> To do what?
> 
> ...



Don't worry bout these court jesters, slip!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 18, 2013)

Got an idea, lets put the driveler in the on topic forum


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 18, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Got an idea, lets put the driveler in the on topic forum



That'll go over well.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> <-----------M&M peanuts


<--- concession stand popcorn!


slip said:


> Sup folks ...





mudracing101 said:


> Got an idea, lets put the driveler in the on topic forum


NNNNOOOOOooooooooooooooAreYou CrAzYY??????


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 18, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm not gonna try



Good thing I wasn't even trying or I would be mad


----------



## Keebs (Apr 18, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> That'll go over well.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 18, 2013)

Just makin light , just kiddin, lets go home and enjoy the rest of the day. Later ya'll . Have a good un


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 18, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Got an idea, lets put the driveler in the on topic forum



Just go over there and get  we'll come hide-n- watch!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 18, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Just makin light , just kiddin, lets go home and enjoy the rest of the day. Later ya'll . Have a good un


gotta help work on a lawnmower!
Let's roll though!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Just go over there and get  we'll come hide-n- watch!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 18, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Just makin light , just kiddin, lets go home and enjoy the rest of the day. Later ya'll . Have a good un





Keebs said:


> gotta help work on a lawnmower!
> Let's roll though!



Ain't too bad long as you got a cold one in one hand and a wrench in da udder!!

CYL!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Ain't too bad long as you got a cold one in one hand and a wrench in da udder!!
> 
> CYL!!!


I ain't got no cows.............


----------



## slip (Apr 18, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Got an idea, lets put the driveler in the on topic forum


Hold on, lemme go put in my two weeks first ... 


Keebs said:


> <--- concession stand popcorn!
> 
> 
> 
> NNNNOOOOOooooooooooooooAreYou CrAzYY??????





hdm03 said:


> Good thing I wasn't even trying or I would be mad


Good thing.


mudracing101 said:


> Just makin light , just kiddin, lets go home and enjoy the rest of the day. Later ya'll . Have a good un


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 18, 2013)

Well, I was gonna go hunt turkeys in the rain tomorrow but I got called to work.   

I'll take the $$$ and go hunt Saturday.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 18, 2013)

Off to the chalk mines !!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 18, 2013)

Day two of Bama's Big Turkey vacation:
Nada. Zip. Didn't hear a single bird and it was a beautiful morning. The only excitement was the local drughead on his golfcart. I had my decoys out in a clearcut about 250 yards off the road. Sure enough, i see the golfcart cruising up the road and then slow down. Not knowing whether he had a rifle or a cooler, i became one with the oak tree i was under. He moved on and went up the road about long enough to spot my truck and then came straight back. We are gonna have to do something about his sorry hide eventually.
Gonna head to the other side of the property in the morning and if nothing else, have some new scenery.
Gonna go to a totally new to me spot


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 18, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Day two of Bama's Big Turkey vacation:
> Nada. Zip. Didn't hear a single bird and it was a beautiful morning. The only excitement was the local drughead on his golfcart. I had my decoys out in a clearcut about 250 yards off the road. Sure enough, i see the golfcart cruising up the road and then slow down. Not knowing whether he had a rifle or a cooler, i became one with the oak tree i was under. He moved on and went up the road about long enough to spot my truck and then came straight back. We are gonna have to do something about his sorry hide eventually.
> Gonna head to the other side of the property in the morning and if nothing else, have some new scenery.
> Gonna go to a totally new to me spot



I'm gonna start printing these out and make a book. 

Even if you don't get another one this year, you got a danged good one.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 18, 2013)

Just seen tomatoe plants at publics that was 2ft tall and had baseball size tomatoes on them....


----------



## poohster (Apr 18, 2013)

hmmmmm,,,an it wuz said I ain't right in da head


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 18, 2013)

poohster said:


> hmmmmm,,,an it wuz said I ain't right in da head



AHHHH!!! There you are.  


Wondered where you'd been hiding.


----------



## rydert (Apr 18, 2013)

I saw turkeys ....but they just wouldn't cooperate .....oh well..


----------



## rydert (Apr 18, 2013)

Oh....afternoon ever body ..


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 18, 2013)

rydert said:


> I saw turkeys ....but they just wouldn't cooperate .....oh well..



Glad somebody did. I'm chasing ghosts again. No gobbles, no tracks. 
Looks like i picked a bad time to burn 3 days of vacation time.


----------



## rydert (Apr 18, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Glad somebody did. I'm chasing ghosts again. No gobbles, no tracks.
> Looks like i picked a bad time to burn 3 days of vacation time.



You still one up on me bama....everyone that has been with me has killed one.....but me...


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 18, 2013)

rydert said:


> You still one up on me bama....everyone that has been with me has killed one.....but me...



Sounds like you need to quit taking people with you. 
Just found out i'm gonna have three more people this weekend at the lease. Great. Juuust great.


----------



## slip (Apr 18, 2013)

New windshield wipers, Rain-X anti bug fluid and Rain-X Original anti rain stuff.

Only want to take a white-knuckle cant-see-crap ride like that once...





Oh, and a honey bun.
It looked good.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 18, 2013)

rydert said:


> I saw turkeys ....but they just wouldn't cooperate .....oh well..



Found out that these Birds up here dont like decoys. They won't come near them.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 18, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> AHHHH!!! There you are.
> 
> 
> Wondered where you'd been hiding.



I'll be out there saturday giving it my best shot . Keep me posted .


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 18, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Found out that these Birds up here dont like decoys. They won't come near them.


Field birds or woods birds? 
I used a jake and hen today because i was in a big clearcut and needed to give them something to key on.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 18, 2013)

slip said:


> New windshield wipers, Rain-X anti bug fluid and Rain-X Original anti rain stuff.
> 
> Only want to take a white-knuckle cant-see-crap ride like that once...
> 
> ...










Try waxing your windshield.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 18, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Field birds or woods birds?
> I used a jake and hen today because i was in a big clearcut and needed to give them something to key on.



Mostly field birds.


----------



## slip (Apr 18, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Try waxing your windshield.



Aint that kinda what the rain x stuff is?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 18, 2013)

slip said:


> Aint that kinda what the rain x stuff is?






Well, yeah . . .


----------



## slip (Apr 18, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well, yeah . . .



Well then, one step ahead of ya . . . 





Bout to eat my honey bun and watch Django Unchained.
Heard it was good. Like better than pulp fiction 'good'.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 18, 2013)

slip said:


> Well then, one step ahead of ya . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...





If it's better than PF, I GOTTA see it !!!


----------



## slip (Apr 18, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> If it's better than PF, I GOTTA see it !!!



Letcha know in a few hours how it was.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 18, 2013)

Baked chicken, dressing and green beans


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 18, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Baked chicken, dressing and green beans



Sounds good !!!


Cubed deer steak, steamed broccoli and butter beans here.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 19, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sounds good !!!
> 
> 
> Cubed deer steak, steamed broccoli and butter beans here.



Filet Mignon broccoli casserole, and garlic mashed taters !!

Company paid for it!!
I'm stuffed, and ready for bed!!


----------



## kracker (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm too old to be dragging in at 2:30 am from a concert, but I had a ball!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 19, 2013)

kracker said:


> I'm too old to be dragging in at 2:30 am from a concert, but I had a ball!!!






Glad you had fun, you deserve a break !!


----------



## slip (Apr 19, 2013)

Awsome movie. As good as, if not better than PF for sure. Think ill have to buy it.

And you know if my cheap self buys a movie its good.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 19, 2013)

overslept this AM but it is POETS day


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 19, 2013)

slip said:


> Awsome movie. As good as, if not better than PF for sure. Think ill have to buy it.
> 
> And you know if my cheap self buys a movie its good.






Will check it out !!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 19, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> overslept this AM but it is POETS day




Good Morning and Happy Friday to you Gobblin and Quack.

The alarm went off at 4:30 AM but I just went back to sleep for another extra hour or so instead.  I guess my body needed it this week.






PS:  Looks like the Atlanta area is fixing to get some wet stuff in the next few minutes from this line of weather.


----------



## kracker (Apr 19, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Glad you had fun, you deserve a break !!


Thanks Quack
I need to go back to sleep for a couple of more hours.....


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 19, 2013)

I AM GUNNA GO HUNT TURKEYS THIS WEEKEND.


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 19, 2013)

Up n at em folks! Its Friday!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 19, 2013)

Mornin peoples, it my FRIDAY


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 19, 2013)

Great giggly wiggly.... Where y'all at? WAKE UP CALL!


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 19, 2013)

Ya'll behave up in heah today


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 19, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Ya'll behave up in heah today



Cant do it, its Friday


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 19, 2013)

This part of the property sux worse than where I was yesterday. All I hear is wind, heavy equipment and  chainsaws.
You can tell a front is getting close.


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 19, 2013)

Dint think I've every known this group to behave  there's always some kind mischief going on.!


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 19, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> This part of the property sux worse than where I was yesterday. All I hear is wind, heavy equipment and  chainsaws.
> You can tell a front is getting close.



Ear plugs


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 19, 2013)

SnowHunter said:


> Up n at em folks! Its Friday!





SnowHunter said:


> Great giggly wiggly.... Where y'all at? WAKE UP CALL!




Snowey, I am wide awake here, present and accounted for.  You are right, it must be some real sleepy head drivelers this morning.  Time to rattle their cages and get the sleep monsters out of their heads so that they can be productive citizens.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 19, 2013)

hit the door working, board meeting stuff, umpire stuff, score keeper stuff, concessions.............. sheesh, it's Friday and they want me to work my tail off!


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 19, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Snowey, I am wide awake here, present and accounted for.  You are right, it must be some real sleepy head drivelers this morning.  Time to rattle their cages and get the sleep monsters out of their heads so that they can be productive citizens.



Mornin Mike 

Heck, I didn't say nuttin bout bein productive, just awake


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> hit the door working, board meeting stuff, umpire stuff, score keeper stuff, concessions.............. sheesh, it's Friday and they want me to work my tail off!



The nerve 

Mornin Sista!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 19, 2013)

SnowHunter said:


> The nerve
> 
> Mornin Sista!


 I know and I have it by myself too!  I need a raise I tell ya!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 19, 2013)

Now Keebs, we all know that in your office, you are the queen of multi-tasking and we know that you really kick tail and take names when necessary too.  I will be glad to talk with your boss and make sure that he gives you that much deserved RAISE.




And before I forget, just a note to Snowey.  When I saw your new avatar, I loved the facial expression and I really wonder just what she was thinking about when this photo was made.  She is indeed a real cutie and she is growing up fast too.


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 19, 2013)

Tha doc gave me some hydrocodone, I et some grits and took half of one, now I feel all funny.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 19, 2013)

Good moanin....it's my Friday!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 19, 2013)

kracker said:


> I'm too old to be dragging in at 2:30 am from a concert, but I had a ball!!!



Then send yo secret santa back!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 19, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Now Keebs, we all know that in your office, you are the queen of multi-tasking and we know that you really kick tail and take names when necessary too.  I will be glad to talk with your boss and make sure that he gives you that much deserved RAISE.
> 
> And before I forget, just a note to Snowey.  When I saw your new avatar, I loved the facial expression and I really wonder just what she was thinking about when this photo was made.  She is indeed a real cutie and she is growing up fast too.


I just KNOW if he hears from you I'll get it!


Jeff C. said:


> Good moanin....it's my Friday!!


Wow, Mine TOO!!!


stringmusic said:


> Tha doc gave me some hydrocodone, I et some grits and took half of one, now I feel all funny.


 codeine can do that............. srsly, be careful taking that & working!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 19, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Tha doc gave me some hydrocodone, I et some grits and took half of one, now I feel all funny.



Should of taken the whole pill......then you would be feeling really funny   Oh; and wash it down with some likker


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 19, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Tha doc gave me some hydrocodone, I et some grits and took half of one, now I feel all funny.



I think you're supposed to take two of those, thats why you only feel a lil funny.


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I just KNOW if he hears from you I'll get it!
> 
> Wow, Mine TOO!!!
> 
> codeine can do that............. srsly, be careful taking that & working!



Yea, good thang I'm only sittin' at da computer all day today. Somebody prolly gonna have to drive me to lunch though.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 19, 2013)

And the rain has hit. Glad I took my rainsuit. Walked 300 yards back to truck in a monsoon. Sitting at camp chillaxing now.


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 19, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Should of taken the whole pill......then you would be feeling really funny   Oh; and wash it down with some likker





mudracing101 said:


> I think you're supposed to take two of those, thats why you only feel a lil funny.



Y'all trying to get me kilt.......


If I take y'alls advice, I'd be doin' da beva dancin' nekkid on top of my desk.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 19, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Tha doc gave me some hydrocodone, I et some grits and took half of one, now I feel all funny.





stringmusic said:


> Y'all trying to get me kilt.......
> 
> 
> If I take y'alls advice, I'd be doin' da beva dancin' nekkid on top of my desk.



Dont need that happenin


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 19, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Tha doc gave me some hydrocodone, I et some grits and took half of one, now I feel all funny.



What's hurtin lil fella?


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 19, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> What's hurtin lil fella?



Tha dentist done pulled one of my teefes.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 19, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Tha doc gave me some hydrocodone, I et some grits and took half of one, now I feel all funny.



You would probably feek better if you took you necklace off.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 19, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Tha dentist done pulled one of my teefes.



Hope it wasn't one of yo Beva toofs!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 19, 2013)

Fixin to go drop some $$$ fo a new Microwave


----------



## Keebs (Apr 19, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Fixin to go drop some $$$ fo a new Microwave


 I gotta do the same for my counter top toaster/rotisserie oven, thang ain't much more than a year old, but I do use it alllll da time!


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You would probably feek better if you took you necklace off.


I ain't takin' my necklace off for nothin'!


Jeff C. said:


> Fixin to go drop some $$$ fo a new Microwave



I gotta do the same thang. 

The microwave still works like a champ, but the button that opens it broke.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 19, 2013)

Got an e-mail this morning from one of our clients  thanking me for responding to his request so quickly and efficiently and to tell the boss i deserve a raise immediately.


I forwarded the e-mail to my boss.


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 19, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got an e-mail this morning from one of our clients  thanking me for responding to his request so quickly and efficienly and to tell the boss i deserve a raise immediantly.
> 
> 
> I forwarded the e-mail to my boss.





I hope you get it! I know  Mista Hawnet needs some new huntin' stuff.......


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 19, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got an e-mail this morning from one of our clients  thanking me for responding to his request so quickly and efficienly and to tell the boss i deserve a raise immediantly.
> 
> 
> I forwarded the e-mail to my boss.



Want me to email em too??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 19, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Want me to email em too??



SURE! 



Now ya'll quit quoting me. I had to correct me spelling.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm ready fo lunch


----------



## Keebs (Apr 19, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got an e-mail this morning from one of our clients  thanking me for responding to his request so quickly and efficiently and to tell the boss i deserve a raise immediately.
> 
> 
> I forwarded the e-mail to my boss.


forward it to me & I'll change the names................


mudracing101 said:


> Want me to email em too??


me too, me too!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> SURE!
> 
> 
> 
> Now ya'll quit quoting me. I had to correct me spelling.


ooooopppssssssss!!!!!!!!!


hdm03 said:


> I'm ready fo lunch


 me too, boss is cooking fish!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> forward it to me & I'll change the names................
> 
> me too, me too!
> 
> ...



 i'm so hungry, just bought 10 lbs of shrimp and crawfish for a low country boil tomorrow.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 19, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> SURE!
> 
> 
> 
> Now ya'll quit quoting me. I had to correct me spelling.



You still in KeebsMudfest speak!!  



mudracing101 said:


> i'm so hungry, just bought 10 lbs of shrimp and crawfish for a low country boil tomorrow.



What time do I need to be dere?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 19, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> i'm so hungry, just bought 10 lbs of shrimp and crawfish for a low country boil tomorrow.[/QUOTE
> 
> If I were down there and hungry, I would have to hit the Old Time Buffet for them little fried catfish they have on Friday.


----------



## rydert (Apr 19, 2013)

hey.....did somebody say Beva?................


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 19, 2013)

BBL!!!  Gotta tag a long wiff da wife


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 19, 2013)

rydert said:


> hey.....did somebody say Beva?................



Nope. You be hearin thangs. Silly


----------



## Keebs (Apr 19, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> i'm so hungry, just bought 10 lbs of shrimp and crawfish for a low country boil tomorrow.


drooool..............what time???????


Jeff C. said:


> You still in KeebsMudfest speak!!
> 
> 
> 
> What time do I need to be dere?





rydert said:


> hey.....did somebody say Beva?................


 uuuummm, nope..............


Jeff C. said:


> BBL!!!  Gotta tag a long wiff da wife





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Nope. You be hearin thangs. Silly


same page!


----------



## rydert (Apr 19, 2013)

you wimmenz don't be ganging up on me..............


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 19, 2013)

The sky is starting to git a little dark here in Lawrenceville


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm about to lock this one down


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 19, 2013)

last post


----------



## rydert (Apr 19, 2013)

nope....I am....


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 19, 2013)

this is it.  go to the new one


----------



## rydert (Apr 19, 2013)

its done.......I won


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 19, 2013)

nothing to see here folks


----------



## rydert (Apr 19, 2013)

yep.....move along..


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 19, 2013)

close this down and then we'll go git some lunch


----------



## rydert (Apr 19, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> close this down and then we'll go git some lunch



what we gonna eat??


end


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 19, 2013)

rydert said:


> what we gonna eat??
> 
> 
> end



not sure yet.  what do ya want?


Last post


----------

